# Sticky  Ground Drive Manure Spreader Parts



## lazyd

I have several (80+) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
18---JD model H
10--JD model HH 1 working
23---JD model L
12---JD model K
13---JD model R 1 working
3---JD model E
3---Moline

This is an updated list 3-14-2020
I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices. Thanks-----Bill ----- [email protected]


----------



## bjonkey

*JD Manure spreader*

Bill, by chance do you have the side gear covers for a Model K, series 47?


----------



## lazyd

*chain covers for a "K"*

I am sorry to say I do not have those. They are the hardest part to come up with. I think , when these spreaders were being used a lot , that whenever they had trouble with a chain, the shields would have to come off and they forgot about putting them back on. I need some myself. The K, HH, and the H are all the same sheilds. Thanks for checking though.--------------Bill


----------



## 46mech

Bill,
Just wondering if you still have the H spreaders and or parts. I have an H that both chains busted and one of the flights wrapped around the back end of the spreader. Got any pics of the H's you could post? Since I'm here in Canton, I could drive out to Flandreau.


----------



## lazyd

*Apron chain for an "H" Spreader*

So it sounds like you broke the apron chain on both sides, is that right ? Yes I know I can help you. I have 29 spreaders now and the apron chain in all the JD spreaders are the same. Other than some have #67 chain and others like the "L" and "R" usually have the #67H (heavy). Let me know what you need. A couple of links and a crossbar or a whole different chain. Thanks---------------Bill


----------



## 46mech

Yep, apron chain on both sides broke and one of the crossbars got tweaked pretty good.


----------



## farmboy126

Lazyd,
i am looking for the rear beater off of a John Deere molel R would you have one? Thanks


----------



## Deecon

*Deecon*

Like to know what you have for a model l spreader, looking to rebuild my old one.


----------



## farmallpat

Got a allis spreader here but I think it was painted orange and in fact its a N/I.
If I get a photo can you ID unit for me??
Thanks


----------



## lazyd

*Model R Widespread*



farmboy126 said:


> Lazyd,
> i am looking for the rear beater off of a John Deere molel R would you have one? Thanks


When you say beater, do you mean the Auger shaped one on the back ? That I believe is called the widespread. Yes, I would have one of those. It would be $100 plus shipping from SD. Thanks--------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Model L spreader parts*



Deecon said:


> Like to know what you have for a model l spreader, looking to rebuild my old one.


I should have about anything you need for an L. Except for bottom beater bars. I am almost out of good ones. I believe you can still get new ones from JD but they are $92 each. I have several L's I am parting out. Let me know what you might need and I can price the parts for you. Thanks---------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Spreader ID ?*



farmallpat said:


> Got a allis spreader here but I think it was painted orange and in fact its a N/I.
> If I get a photo can you ID unit for me??
> Thanks


We can sure give it a try ! If I can't, I'm sure someone on here can help you. Yes, post some pictures.--------------------Bill


----------



## farmboy126

Thanks Bill, as soon as i can find out how to send a PM on here i will send you some info and can you send some pic's.


----------



## lazyd

*Wide spread for an "R"*



farmboy126 said:


> Thanks Bill, as soon as i can find out how to send a PM on here i will send you some info and can you send some pic's.


I got your PM and yes I will try to get some pics on here. --------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*JD model "R" widespread*

Here is a picture of the wide spread I could take off for you. And I snapped a picture in the fog this morning of some of my L's and R's. This widespread will come as just the tube with flighting on it, no shaft or bearings. I am guessing you have those....??? Let me know what you think. ----------------Bill


----------



## Brandi

*R series spreader parts*

Bill 
I have a John Deere R spreader and I am looking for bearing part # J 19834 C for both sides and Part # C 12766 I don't have the nomenclature for that but it is a housing # 33 in the parts breakdown.
Thanks


----------



## lazyd

I should have all those parts for you. If I understand you right the number 33 you are talking about is the C 12766 C or 8168 C, It is a drive chain throwout lift shoe. Does that sound right ?? The hard part is getting them off. The pawl holder hub is usually rusted on so they won't come off. And the parts you need are under them. I'll need some time we are in the middle of a house remodel job and the boss (my wife) wants that done first. We'll be in touch.-----------------Bill


----------



## Brandi

*John Deere R spreader*

That is correct, bearings and the C12766 is a drivetrain throwout lift shoe. I don't have the second page of the diagram but the JD dealer wrote the number down for me when I showed him the part I needed. I haven't taken it apart yet but I suspect I will have to heat everything to get it disassembled. I tried to cross the bearing numbers to see if someone other that JD could supply them, without success. JD is a little pricey.


----------



## farmboy126

Bill,
Thanks but it was raining the other day so i took the time and repaired my old one but i will keep u in mind when i need parts.


----------



## mesafarmer

*model L help*

Bill,

I am trying to get the Ring and Pawl assembly off of a model L spreader so I can replace the bearings and housing. Do you have any advice on the best way to go about this. Appreciate the help. I will be needing parts once I can get the axle free and see how bad the damage is. Thanks.


----------



## lazyd

*Model L Problem*

I don't know what to tell you. The last one I tried to get apart for a customer, I broke it ! I've tried soaking with penetrating oil, Heat, hammers, pullers, Cussing! Most of them are really rusted on. And then I have had a few that come right off. I wish I had an answer for you cause I have people waiting for me to get parts off for them and I can't. Maybe someone else will chime in here and help us out. Rust is always a challenge when working on old machinery. Good Luck----------Bill


----------



## clintharwood

*Model L spreader*



lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


Hi,

I need your help. Please send me a price for part #C 12766C - Lift shoe and, part#3627SC - Collar.

Thanks 

Clint
[email protected]


----------



## cdvending

*John Deere Model L*

Bill, Looking for Model L parts:

Eccentric Ring Pt # 7991C
Eccentric Upper Arm Pt# J18666C
Thurst Washer Pt# C12690C
Would be interested in complete Eccentric Assembly with both arms if price is right, Shipping to Edinboro, PA 16412

Thanks
Dennis



lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Model L parts*



clintharwood said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need your help. Please send me a price for part #C 12766C - Lift shoe and, part#3627SC - Collar.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Clint
> [email protected]


Clint, The Lift shoe would be $100 + shipping ($281.04 new from JD) And the collar would be $15 + shipping ($41.64 new from JD) Let me know so I can try to get them off for you. Thanks-----------Bill


----------



## clintharwood

*Model L parts*

delete message


----------



## lazyd

*Model L parts*



cdvending said:


> Bill, Looking for Model L parts:
> 
> Eccentric Ring Pt # 7991C
> Eccentric Upper Arm Pt# J18666C
> Thurst Washer Pt# C12690C
> Would be interested in complete Eccentric Assembly with both arms if price is right, Shipping to Edinboro, PA 16412
> 
> Thanks
> Dennis


Dennis, I should have these parts for you. The hard part is getting them off in one piece ! It seems anything on the axle is always rusted on. I'll see what I can do. ----------------Bill


----------



## Brandi

*John Deere Model R*

Bill
Are you able to get the Drive Train Throwout Liftshoe for the Model R spreader, C12766? How much will that cost and when could you send it?
Brandi


----------



## lazyd

*Lift shoe*



Brandi said:


> Bill
> Are you able to get the Drive Train Throwout Liftshoe for the Model R spreader, C12766? How much will that cost and when could you send it?
> Brandi


 Brandi, The lift shoe I had off I sold today. I will see how my tomorrow goes and try to get another one off. I get $100 + shipping for a lift shoe. How about the axle bearings ? Didn't you need those also ? ------------Bill


----------



## Brandi

If the bearings are in good shape I do need those for each side. Let me know when you can send them.
Thanks
Brandi


----------



## lazyd

*R parts*



Brandi said:


> If the bearings are in good shape I do need those for each side. Let me know when you can send them.
> Thanks
> Brandi


Brandi, I got a lift shoe (C12766C) off today but the bearings were both shot. Will that help you at all or do you need everything? I found one that the axle was no good, so I cut the axle in two and pushed the hubs off with a 30 ton hyd. press. And they pushed HARD! I get $100 for a lift shoe + $15 shipping. Let me know. I can still try and find you some bearings but I would need some time again. Do you need just the roller bearings ? are your 8264C and the 8265C bearing housings OK ? Thanks for your patience-------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*L parts*



cdvending said:


> Bill, Looking for Model L parts:
> 
> Eccentric Ring Pt # 7991C
> Eccentric Upper Arm Pt# J18666C
> Thurst Washer Pt# C12690C
> Would be interested in complete Eccentric Assembly with both arms if price is right, Shipping to Edinboro, PA 16412
> 
> Thanks
> Dennis


Dennis, Today I was able to get a 7991C ring ($50)and a J18666C arm($25), off. The thrust washer isn't real good but it would work OK I think. ( are you sure the number isn't C12689C on the washer ??)---- Or I would sell the complete Eccentic assembly with hub, ball bearings and both arms for $175 + shipping. Let me know--------------Bill


----------



## Brandi

Bill 
I don't have the assembly appart yet but I can get new bearings. I do want the shoe and when I get everything appart I will let you know what else I need.
Brandi


----------



## cdvending

*Spreader L*



lazyd said:


> Dennis, I should have these parts for you. The hard part is getting them off in one piece ! It seems anything on the axle is always rusted on. I'll see what I can do. ----------------Bill


Hi Bill,
I ended uo welding the upper arm and drilling a new hole in the eccentricand found a washer that I made work. So I guess I won't need these parts after all. I may be interested in them for future repairs. Can You give me a price? Also I may need other parts if I ever restore it.
Thanks
Dennis


----------



## Brandi

lazyd said:


> Brandi, I got a lift shoe (C12766C) off today but the bearings were both shot. Will that help you at all or do you need everything? I found one that the axle was no good, so I cut the axle in two and pushed the hubs off with a 30 ton hyd. press. And they pushed HARD! I get $100 for a lift shoe + $15 shipping. Let me know. I can still try and find you some bearings but I would need some time again. Do you need just the roller bearings ? are your 8264C and the 8265C bearing housings OK ? Thanks for your patience-------------Bill


Bill
How do I get the information to you to send me the shoe and payment method?
Brandi


----------



## lazyd

*Lift shoe*



Brandi said:


> Bill
> How do I get the information to you to send me the shoe and payment method?
> Brandi


Brandi, I got your check in the mail today. Will try to make it to town in the morning to send your lift shoe. Please let me know when you get it and if it worked OK. Thanks------------------Bill


----------



## indigo69

Do you know if new idea wide spreader width are the same ? I have an okder one with spoked wheels. It has a three bar on the upper spreader.


----------



## lazyd

I think I only have 3 NI spreaders I'm parting out and all the wide spreads are pretty rough. What were you needing exactly? Some of the fan blades are good and they are replaceable. Picures would help if you could. Hope I can help.-------Bill


----------



## indigo69

which new idea spreaders are they ?
Thanks


----------



## lazyd

I don't know the model # of them. Two of them are 2 wheel rubber tired tractor drawn spreaders. The other one is a 4-wheeled steel wheeled horse drawn spreader. Thanks-------Bill


----------



## sharonedeeb

i need parts for R manure spreader.widespread with the collar on one side not the sprocket.need the upper and lower beater. left side that drive the floor, i need lower and upper eccentric arms and what goes on that axle .plus the feed ratchet,stop pawl everything that is needed to operate that sprocket. right side,do you have a shoe,it throw the main chain off drive wheel spocket?in the front,look like a Y with two control lever.that Y has a tube mounts to the front with 5 bolts. i know its alot,hope you can help!


----------



## lazyd

*model R parts*

I should have all the parts you need for an R. I have a couple of them I am parting out. I am a little confused of exactly what parts you need. The cast parts have numbers on them, that helps. Do you need the complete widespread, or just collar ? I'm not sure what collar you need. Maybe there is a number on it ?? 
Do you need the complete upper and lower beaters ( shaft, hub,bars)??? The eccentric arms are no problem but the hub that goes on the axle is ! they are always rusted on ! Any chance your 8263C pawl holder is OK ? I have the C12766C lift shoe.
The Y shaped piece you talk about is called the feed control support #AC 11534 C. Should have that. 
You need a lot of parts----- Where are you located ?? If you have an owners manual they have the part #'s listed in them or you can go to jdparts.com and download a parts diagram there. That would help me know exactly what you need. 
Hope I can help you---------------------Bill


----------



## sharonedeeb

yes the complete beater bar. shaft,hub,and bars.i do need the complete widespead, on one side there is a sprocket that is chain driven and the other side it like a locking collar to keep the shaft from shifting. i will get the parts #s for everything i need. im from berefords. AC11534C & C12766C i do need. thank you.you are helping.


----------



## sharonedeeb

ok bill, got the #for the locking collar 3881-8C.can you get 7991C off or is the the whole ring rusted solid? these are the rest of the part #s i need.8014C,8015C,8262C i need two,X8242C i need two, J19839C, 7994C,7995C,8271C,and 7996C. let me know how much my bill is.


----------



## sharonedeeb

mr bill, forgot these item 4292SC &24H1477.


----------



## lazyd

*manure spreader parts*

OK, I have all the parts off and ready, I left a message on your phone but sometimes this works better. Let me know when you want to come and pick them up. Sorry it took so long to get them off for you but I just put my baler away yesterday. It's been busy ! Thanks--------------Bill


----------



## fallonjoe

*need model h parts*



lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


Hey Bill,
I need the drive wheel two lobe cam for a model H spreader.
The casting # is 4356-SC.
Are you willing to part with one of these?
Fallonjoe.


----------



## lazyd

*Model H parts*

Yes, I've sold several of them. The hardest part is getting them off !!! Everything on the axle is usually rusted. I'll get back to you. -------------Thanks------------Bill


----------



## fallonjoe

hey Bill,
Did you get that two lobe cam drive off yet?
Also need another part for same machine.
Please call me @ 650-279-5243.That's the best way to contact me.
Thanks,
Joe.


----------



## lazyd

*Model H parts*

Joe, I got your check for the spreader parts today. I went right to town and sent the parts. Should be there on Mon. or Tues. Let me know how everything works out or if there are any problems. Thanks and good luck with your spreader-----------Bill


----------



## CharlesBorey

Bill
I have a series 47 Model H spreader and my drive wheel was locked up from sitting too long. I was knocking on the Feed cam and accidently broke it. Do you have a feed cam? I believe it is the 8A Feed Cam on the john deere parts page. I suppose it would be easier to replace the whole assembly instead of just the cam? Can you help me out?
Thanks
Chuck Borey
Grant City, MO


----------



## lazyd

*feed cam for JD model H spreader*

Chuck, Yes I should have a feed cam for you. The part # should be right on the part. (4356 SC )The price is $100 because of the difficulty getting them off. As I have said before, it seems anything on the axle is always rusted on . Let me know for sure if you want it and I will try to take a day and attempt to get one off for you. Thanks------------Bill


----------



## CharlesBorey

*Sounds Good*

Bill
Yes that is the part number that is on my broken feed cam. Could you try and get one off for me? Then let me know how we finalize this? Call me at 1-660-564-3620.
Thanks
Chuck


----------



## manure1

*Ground Driven Manure Spreader Parts*

Bill,
I do not know if my John Deere spreader is an R or not. I need 3 manure slide bars and about 18 pieces if chain as well as a take up sprocket for the rear "Beater" ? The chain for this beater is a John deer 50 and the sprocket is only about 2 1/2 inches in diameter. Please call me at 989-666-8988. Probably need to verify the length of the manure slide bars. 

Thanks Dallas


----------



## manure1

*Ground driven manure spreader parts*

Bill,
I do notdallas know if you got all my message or not. Please call 989-666-8966.
Thanks


----------



## bigal5555

Looking for drive parts for model L series 51 manure spreader. Part no. 8001-c. Any one with info would be appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## zizoso

Bill,
I am trying to rebuild a John Deere ground driven spreader for farm use behind horses. Some of the bearings are bad and I am trying to locate replacements. I think it is a Model H... There are some bearings I think on the beater bars we need and then one on the Axle Shaft under the spreader... is this something you might be able to help with?


----------



## LarryD

*JD model H series 47 Manure Spreader*

I am looking for the tensioner for the drive chain on the drum for my spreader. I have went to JDparts and it is not available. Wanted to know if you had one. You can contact me at [email protected].

Thanks,
Larryd


----------



## lazyd

I should have one of those for you. It is called the lift shoe. It lifts the chain off the big drive sprocket to run the beaters. Does that sound right ? I get $100 for those I think I have only 2 left. (If I can get one off with out breaking it). Let me know if you want it. -------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*lift shoe*



bigal5555 said:


> Looking for drive parts for model L series 51 manure spreader. Part no. 8001-c. Any one with info would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks.


 The message above about the lift shoe is for you. I did it wrong. Sorry-----------Bill


----------



## lazyd

zizoso said:


> Bill,
> I am trying to rebuild a John Deere ground driven spreader for farm use behind horses. Some of the bearings are bad and I am trying to locate replacements. I think it is a Model H... There are some bearings I think on the beater bars we need and then one on the Axle Shaft under the spreader... is this something you might be able to help with?


 The H is a 2-wheeled spreader for a tractor, the K is a four wheeler for Horses but most all the working parts are the same, and I have both. If you can give me the numbers off the cast pieces that helps me alot. I am sure I have the beater bearings but the axle bearings are hard to get off. Let me know exactly what you need and I'm sure I can help----------Bill


----------



## lazyd

LarryD said:


> I am looking for the tensioner for the drive chain on the drum for my spreader. I have went to JDparts and it is not available. Wanted to know if you had one. You can contact me at [email protected].
> 
> Thanks,
> Larryd


 Larry, I am going to need more info on your part. I'll need to know what model we are working on and a part # if possible. I have a lot of parts for JD ground drive spreaders so I should be able to help. ---------Bill


----------



## bubba12

*lift shoe*



lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


 I'm looking for complete lift shoe for model r Do you have one available for sale?


----------



## lazyd

*lift shoe*



bubba12 said:


> I'm looking for complete lift shoe for model r Do you have one available for sale?


I should have 1 left. Does it have a # of C12766C or 8169C ? It helps if I have a number. They are $100--------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*lift shoe for spreader*



bigal5555 said:


> Looking for drive parts for model L series 51 manure spreader. Part no. 8001-c. Any one with info would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks.


 I have one off for you.(8001 C) I get $100 + shipping for them. Let me know if you want it. ---------Thanks-----------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*chain tightener arm for model H*



LarryD said:


> I am looking for the tensioner for the drive chain on the drum for my spreader. I have went to JDparts and it is not available. Wanted to know if you had one. You can contact me at [email protected].
> 
> Thanks,
> Larryd


Larry, I looked at your post again and seen you labled it for a model H, I missed that. Sorry, my fault. I have one for you. it is part # 4388SC chain tightener arm.Does that sound right ? I get $30+ shipping for them. I have 1 left. It is common for those to break. Do you need the sprocket too or just the arm? Thanks--------------Bill


----------



## bigal5555

I posted this for a friend. Thanks for the reply. He found someone who repaired his broken one. If we need any other parts, I now know where to look.

Thanks again,
Allen


----------



## bubba12

lazyd said:


> I should have 1 left. Does it have a # of C12766C or 8169C ? It helps if I have a number. They are $100--------------Bill


THE PART #G12766C can i get phone # or email


----------



## edcjr

*Model R lift shoe*

Bill: 
I am loking for a #12766C lift shoe. The parts list that I have says it is a subsititue for the 8168C. If you have one available please let me know and I will forward the necessary $$ promplty. Thanks, Ed


----------



## lazyd

*model R lift shoe*



edcjr said:


> Bill:
> I am loking for a #12766C lift shoe. The parts list that I have says it is a subsititue for the 8168C. If you have one available please let me know and I will forward the necessary $$ promplty. Thanks, Ed


I sure have had a big demand for lift shoes this fall. Yes I do have one but it is still on the spreader, and they are a bugger to get off without breaking them . Have you got the old one off yet ??? Sometimes you can pull them off with your hands but not usually. I get $100 + shipping for them. I hope you're not in a hurry I have 2 people ahead of you waiting for me to get one off for them. I only do this in my spare time, and I don't have much spare time ! Stay in touch, I'll do the best I can--------------Bill


----------



## edcjr

Thanks Bill. The old one is still on the spreader; I figured that the repair would be a winter project. The photo I had posted was taken this week. So there is no hurry. Let me know when it is available.

Thanks again, Ed


----------



## lazyd

*lift shoe*



edcjr said:


> Thanks Bill. The old one is still on the spreader; I figured that the repair would be a winter project. The photo I had posted was taken this week. So there is no hurry. Let me know when it is available.
> 
> Thanks again, Ed


Ed, Thanks for working with me on the time thing. We have a Saddle and Harness Shop here on the farm and it always gets real busy right before Christmas. I WILL get a lift shoe off for you but it will probably be after Jan 1st. Stay in touch. -----------Bill


----------



## CharlesBorey

Bill
This is Chuck from Missouri, did you get that drive cam off yet? I will start calving in 4 -5 weeks and would like to get my barn all cleaned out and ready to go. Please call my home phone when you get one off, 1-660-564-3620.
Thanks
Chuck


----------



## lmjfarm

Hello I just got a old modle L spreader. That needs a complete restore. I am looking for The gear and chain witch is a roller chain for the wide spread. Also the bearings for the wide spread and all 4 bearing for the beaters. I Would like to know if you have them. Cost and shipping. To Ohio 43988


----------



## clydeguy

*Front Wheel*

I am looking for a front wheel for a John Deere HH manure spreader. It must be in good shape so I can sandblast and paint it. Would you please email me with a price and a quote on freight to Detroit Mi.

Email to [email protected]

Thanks Jerry.


----------



## keimequipment

Do u still have that ih 200 spreader ?


----------



## lazyd

*Ih 200 ?*



keimequipment said:


> Do u still have that ih 200 spreader ?


Yes I do but it is pretty well stripped. What did you need ?-----------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*lift shoe for R*



edcjr said:


> Thanks Bill. The old one is still on the spreader; I figured that the repair would be a winter project. The photo I had posted was taken this week. So there is no hurry. Let me know when it is available.
> 
> Thanks again, Ed


I have a lift shoe here for you. It is # 8001-C. According to my parts book it is a replacement for part #C-12766-C which is a replacement for 8168-C. Works the same , it is built a little different. Has a replaceable end on it. $100 + $20 shipping. Let me know if you want more info . Thanks----------Bill


----------



## viderefarm

*paddle parts*

I am looking to replace the paddles on my jd spreader model 54. I spread compost and the paddles i have do not do a good job with this. Are there some out there that would be better for this type of application. My old ground driven thrower did a great job.


----------



## lazyd

*Paddles ?? model 54 ??*



viderefarm said:


> I am looking to replace the paddles on my jd spreader model 54. I spread compost and the paddles i have do not do a good job with this. Are there some out there that would be better for this type of application. My old ground driven thrower did a great job.


 I am a little confused, but that is normal for me. I am not familiar with a model 54. These ground drive spreaders that I have, have a letter for the model, not to be confused with the series # which could be 54....??? Maybe look again on the front of the spreader. It is usually stamped there. Should be a H,L,R,HH,K...??? Also the paddles, do you mean the auger shaped "widespread" on the back?That is what it is called in the parts book. Hope I can be of help to you. Maybe some pictures ??? ------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Drive Cam*



CharlesBorey said:


> Bill
> This is Chuck from Missouri, did you get that drive cam off yet? I will start calving in 4 -5 weeks and would like to get my barn all cleaned out and ready to go. Please call my home phone when you get one off, 1-660-564-3620.
> Thanks
> Chuck


Attached is the drive cam I got off for you.(I hope, if I did it right ) It is complete with Pawls and springs(very rare that the springs aren't broke) Let me know when you are ready for it.


----------



## lazyd

*Parts ready for model L*



lmjfarm said:


> Hello I just got a old modle L spreader. That needs a complete restore. I am looking for The gear and chain witch is a roller chain for the wide spread. Also the bearings for the wide spread and all 4 bearing for the beaters. I Would like to know if you have them. Cost and shipping. To Ohio 43988


I think I have all the parts you need for your L. Look them them over (the best you can) and make sure they are all there. I believe I have talked to you, and your check is on the way. I talk to so many people about spreaders I get confused sometimes. Thanks--------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Wheel and lever for "HH"*



clydeguy said:


> I am looking for a front wheel for a John Deere HH manure spreader. It must be in good shape so I can sandblast and paint it. Would you please email me with a price and a quote on freight to Detroit Mi.
> 
> Email to [email protected]
> 
> Thanks Jerry.


I have the wheel and lever ready for you if you decide to take them. Hopefully I got the pictures attached right.The wheel still has some paint left on the inside so I would say it is solid. The lever is complete with bolts and bushings. There is also a bracket on the side of the spreader held on with 2 bolts that the lever pivots on. Do you need that too or just the lever? Take a look, see what you think,let me know. Thanks-----------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*lift shoe*



edcjr said:


> Thanks Bill. The old one is still on the spreader; I figured that the repair would be a winter project. The photo I had posted was taken this week. So there is no hurry. Let me know when it is available.
> 
> Thanks again, Ed


 Here is a picture of the 8001-C replacement shoe. built a little different, works the same. It's all I have right now.-----------Bill


----------



## CharlesBorey

Bill
Thanks again for the drive cam, the picture is exactly what I needed. The check is in the mail.
Chuck


----------



## badbart

Lazyd, I'm trying to identify what model John Deere Spreader I have. It has two wheels and is ground driven. I can't find any numbers on it and I'm not familiar with this equipment so I'm not sure how to tell you what part I need. Is there a catolog of parts still available for these spreaders? We've used the spreader for about a year know and it has trouble pulling the manure to the back. The part that engages the teeth on the wheel (right side) had a worn roller bolt and would not line up with the teeth so it did not engage hardly at all. I put a new bolt through the roller but now a wire holder for the part that strikes the wheel has broken. Maybe this sounds familiar. This piece that strikes the wheel appears to have number on it. Looks like 7692(?) I'll take some pictures and post them on here. If anyone can refer me to a parts schematic I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance, Jeff.


----------



## lazyd

Yes, some pictures would be good. If it has steel sides and floor, it is a model "H". If it has wood sides and floor, it is an "L" or "R" depending on the length.Send me some pictures of the full side view and I know I can help you with the parts.------------Bill


----------



## badbart

It's made of wood so it's the L or the R. here's the pics I have. On the last pic you can see where the clip/spring had been holding the striking part along that steel bar. Should that striker be sharper than it is?


----------



## lazyd

*spreader ID*



badbart said:


> It's made of wood so it's the L or the R. here's the pics I have. On the last pic you can see where the clip/spring had been holding the striking part along that steel bar. Should that striker be sharper than it is?


Good looking spreader but I am sorry to say it is not a John Deere. I won't be able to help you with any parts. I have never seen a spreader like that. I wonder if it is a Minnesota ???? I do see what you mean about the sharpness of that pawl. Yes i would say it should be sharper so it hooks down in the ratchet wheel better. I would try building it up with weld and grinding it back down to fit. Maybe someone else will chime in here and help ID it. Sorry and good luck-------------Bill


----------



## badbart

My fault, I made the assumption that it was a JD due to the green paint. Oh well, back to the drawing board.....


----------



## clydeguy

Looks like it might be an Oliver


----------



## freddiedudley

I have a john deere model R series 1 spreader and the axle is froze up. Can I take the whole axle out to see what i need to make repairs


----------



## lazyd

Yes, you can . What you want to do is get it up on some good jack stands or something solid, and remove the whole axle housing/carrier from the frame.A lot of bolts to take out, but it will be worth it. It is the only way to see what is wrong. More than likely some one forgot to grease the axle bearings, and the bearings got rusty. (pretty common) Good Luck !------------Bill


----------



## freddiedudley

lazyd said:


> Yes, you can . What you want to do is get it up on some good jack stands or something solid, and remove the whole axle housing/carrier from the frame.A lot of bolts to take out, but it will be worth it. It is the only way to see what is wrong. More than likely some one forgot to grease the axle bearings, and the bearings got rusty. (pretty common) Good Luck !------------Bill


Thanks for the info. I didn't won't to break anything. Got to get this thing ready to put in some food plots.


----------



## freddiedudley

freddiedudley said:


> Thanks for the info. I didn't won't to break anything. Got to get this thing ready to put in some food plots.


I'll check back with you when I find out what I need.


----------



## 665warrior

*Widespread for model series 51*

Bill,
I have a model L series 51 and I am looking for the auger type beater bar at the back. Would you have one of these, and what would be the cost? I appreciate your time.

665Warrior


----------



## lazyd

*widespread ???*



665warrior said:


> Bill,
> I have a model L series 51 and I am looking for the auger type beater bar at the back. Would you have one of these, and what would be the cost? I appreciate your time.
> 
> 665Warrior


I believe you are talking about what I call the widespread. Yes I should have one. They are getting kind of picked over but I should have a good one. We just got 6" of snow yesterday so it may take me a day or two to make it out to my spreader row to look! I get $100 + shipping for them without the shaft. Where are you located ? Shipping might be the biggest cost. What is wrong with yours? Rusted, Broken ?????------------Bill


----------



## schultz58

*parts for an H spreader*

looking for the left side drive chain that runs the rear beater

help please/


----------



## lazyd

*drive chain*



schultz58 said:


> looking for the left side drive chain that runs the rear beater
> 
> help please/


When you say rear beater, I'm guessing you mean the auger shaped one called the Widespread. If it is, I should have a chain for you. It is a #55 plain steel chain, 37 links. Sound right ? I get $10 +another $10 for shipping ( in the US.)Let me know if you want it, and Thanks---------------Bill


----------



## 665warrior

lazyd said:


> I believe you are talking about what I call the widespread. Yes I should have one. They are getting kind of picked over but I should have a good one. We just got 6" of snow yesterday so it may take me a day or two to make it out to my spreader row to look! I get $100 + shipping for them without the shaft. Where are you located ? Shipping might be the biggest cost. What is wrong with yours? Rusted, Broken ?????------------Bill


I am in Hermosa SD but do get back east river every once in a while. I picked this one up a couple of months ago and the flighting is missing, spins fine but looks like someone ripped the flighting off as the holes for it are whollered out. I wish we would have gotten some of that snow!


----------



## schultz58

Bill, let me know how to get in touch with you...i'm a go on that chain. and thanks.

my e-mail is : [email protected]


----------



## tjpadd

im looking for parts for H model need a price on axel bearing housing and bearing if have one sprocket hub and pawl holder a number 5 pawl to start with


----------



## lazyd

*axle parts for an "H"*



tjpadd said:


> im looking for parts for H model need a price on axel bearing housing and bearing if have one sprocket hub and pawl holder a number 5 pawl to start with


I should have all those parts for your "H". There is a left and right to the bearings. I'll need to know which one you need. Thanks---------Bill

Bearing with housing-----$100
Hub and pawl holder-----$100
Pawls-------------------$10 ea.
Plus shipping
Maybe $20 in the US


----------



## tjpadd

bill I am also looking for a axel do you have one?


----------



## lazyd

*axle parts for an "H"*



tjpadd said:


> bill I am also looking for a axel do you have one?


Yes I should have an axle for you. Might be a while though before I can get to it. We have got some snow. I get $150 for an axle. Where are you located ? The shipping on that is going to be BAD.----------Bill


----------



## tjpadd

im in western montana


----------



## isaacl

I have a John Deere Model R manure spreader. I need the sprocket that goes on the wide spread along with the chain.

Can someone help me out?

Thanks Isaac


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for R spreader*



isaacl said:


> I have a John Deere Model R manure spreader. I need the sprocket that goes on the wide spread along with the chain.
> 
> Can someone help me out?
> 
> Thanks Isaac


I should have those parts for you. I have 3 "R"s I am parting out. Sprocket should be #8004C ($20). Chain is roller chain # A2050 48 links ($15)Shipping would be $20. If you're in the US. Those numbers sound right ?-------------Bill


----------



## isaacl

Bill 
Not sure if you got my measage yesterday. I need the sprocket that goes on the wide spread and chain to drive it. Can u help me out with this?

Isaac


----------



## isaacl

How soon can u ship the sprocket and chain, and how do i pay for them? I am in PA

Isaac


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for "R"*



isaacl said:


> How soon can u ship the sprocket and chain, and how do i pay for them? I am in PA
> 
> Isaac


Isaac, Here is how I do it. You send me a good check for $55. Then I send you the parts. Make sure your return address is on it. I'll send you a private message with mine. Thanks------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

Isaac, Got your check today. Should get to town tomorrow to send your sprocket and chain. Good Luck with your spreader and Thanks. Let me know if you need any other parts.----------------Bill


----------



## isaacl

Thanks is the sprocket 1in bore


----------



## Skip

Bill, do you have the jack assembly for a Model H Series 47? Mine has a broken crank handle--the fixture on the bottom of the crank is broken off. The set lever thing (cast metal it looks like) also has a peice broken off of it. I'd love to find either the whole dang assembley or the crank handle if you have one. 
Skip; Haslet Texas. [email protected]


----------



## lazyd

*parts for "R"*



isaacl said:


> Thanks is the sprocket 1in bore


Isaac, Yes the bore should be 1". The parts are on the way. Should be there Sat. Thanks. Save my info in case you or a friend need more parts.--------Bill


----------



## farmall706

Lazyd, I am looking at buying a john deere h spreader and the guy said that the right wheel bearing and bearing holder that bolts to frame are broken. I was wondering If you had those parts and how much they are. He said the bearing went bad and bound up and broke the bearing holder.


----------



## lazyd

*"H" bearing*



farmall706 said:


> Lazyd, I am looking at buying a john deere h spreader and the guy said that the right wheel bearing and bearing holder that bolts to frame are broken. I was wondering If you had those parts and how much they are. He said the bearing went bad and bound up and broke the bearing holder.


I should have about any part you need for the "H" but, we will have to figure out exactly what you need. The bearing housing number is cast right in it, #4360 SC Then there is a 990 SC roller bearing inside of that. I get $100 + shipping for the set. But what actually bolts to the frame is # J 16574 C and that is a major big hunk of iron undercarriage That would cost a fortune to ship. But I doubt that is broke. Check it out and let me know what you need. An "H" is a real good spreader ! Good Luck-------------------Bill


----------



## isaacl

Thanks Bill 

You are a great help.

Isaac


----------



## lazyd

*Thanks*



isaacl said:


> Thanks Bill
> 
> You are a great help.
> 
> Isaac


Glad I could help! Keep my name, #, and email, you or a friend may need more parts someday. Thanks Again--------------Bill Bye


----------



## Skip

Bill, I'm not sure whether you saw my message about needing the jack assembly or the crank handle (mine is broken off at the bottom of the crank handle) for a Model H series 47 I just bought. Sure hoping you have one. 
[email protected], or [email protected], in Haslet TX.


----------



## semperfimac

Do you have any parts for JD "N" spreader? I need the stop pawl & bracket assembly? I need everything that attaches to the frame on the right side? You can email me at [email protected] or call 717 697 4287

 Thanks


----------



## lazyd

*parts for "N"*



semperfimac said:


> Do you have any parts for JD "N" spreader? I need the stop pawl & bracket assembly? I need everything that attaches to the frame on the right side? You can email me at [email protected] or call 717 697 4287
> 
> Thanks


Sorry but as far as I can tell, the parts from the ground drives do not cross over to the model "N" PTO drive. Sorry, Wish I could help--------------Bill


----------



## Skip

Was good talking with you Bill. Hope you got dug out of the snow. I'll stand by to hear from you about the jack handle and the stop lever thing that holds the jack up. Many thanks.

Skip; 817-312-8752. [email protected]


----------



## jrparmele

*John Deere Model H Spreader*

Hi Bill,
Would you have a feed cam and pawl holder, with or without pawls and springs, for a John Deere H spreader. The part number I have is: 4356 SC or 15687. Please e-mail to [email protected].
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## chaosinkc

*manure spreader parts*

Have a ground drive IH manure spreader - can't find model number but guessing it was manufactured in the 1960s.
There are supposed to be two wire torsion springs that hold the lever against the drive wheel that operates the drag chain. 
The bottom spring has broken and we can't find a replacement. 
Do you have such a part?
I have pictures of the spreader and where the spring goes, and could email them, if that helps.
Thanks SO much!
Susan


----------



## lazyd

*IH spring*



chaosinkc said:


> Have a ground drive IH manure spreader - can't find model number but guessing it was manufactured in the 1960s.
> There are supposed to be two wire torsion springs that hold the lever against the drive wheel that operates the drag chain.
> The bottom spring has broken and we can't find a replacement.
> Do you have such a part?
> I have pictures of the spreader and where the spring goes, and could email them, if that helps.
> Thanks SO much!
> Susan


Dear Susan, Yes some pictures would be good. I only have one IH spreader so I am not too familiar with them like I am the John Deere.------------Bill


----------



## 7lazy77

Bill, 
For starters, sorry for my lack of terminology in my explanation. I am looking at purchasing an HH spreader & the seller said that "gear part that drives the chain" was broke. He then went on & said that "It's the case that was around the gear part... it held a spring that kept the tension on it to make it ratchet the driveshaft that moves the chain in the bed of the spreader". Since I am not real familiar with this spreader, I am a little lost. 

He" thought" that the following parts were needed to be replaced:
Key * Part #* Description
4 *5061 SC* Pawl, Feed
3 *4381 SC* Cover for Feed Ratchet Case
7 * 4382 SC * Case, Feed Ratchet
23 * JD 7759 * Fitting, Alemite
28 *15H 254 R* Plug
29 *5070 SC* Ratchet
1 * 4947 SC* Bolt for Feed Roller
2 * 14H 350 A* 5/8' Nut, Hex, Jam
31 *4292 SC* Collar, Adjusting
8 * 1374 SC* Pin for Pawl
9 *4950 SC * Arm, Feed Adjusting
10 * 4927 SC * Pawl, Stop
It appears that I also need the chain that operates the rear beater too.
Would you happen to have all of the above parts or do you sell the assembly as a whole? How much are we looking at? I am attaching several pics. Please email me at your convenience at [email protected]


----------



## edcjr

*Lift Shoe replacement*



lazyd said:


> Here is a picture of the 8001-C replacement shoe. built a little different, works the same. It's all I have right now.-----------Bill


Bill: Thanks. The new one went on with no problems. This design seems to be better than the original in that the wear part can be replaced.

Thanks again, Ed


----------



## lazyd

*replacement lift shoe*



edcjr said:


> Bill: Thanks. The new one went on with no problems. This design seems to be better than the original in that the wear part can be replaced.
> 
> Thanks again, Ed


Glad it worked out. Thank You !-----Bill


----------



## lynnmort

*JD Model R spreader*

Since I emailed you last, I think I found the part no's I'm looking for if that helps you.

They are J 19834 C for the bearings, I need 2 of them.

8265 C for the bearing housing. I need 1 of these.

Thanks
Lynn
[email protected]
208-926-7240


----------



## Bandit1

I am looking for a Rachet for an R type John Deere spreader.


----------



## lazyd

*Rachet ???*



Bandit1 said:


> I am looking for a Rachet for an R type John Deere spreader.


I should have about any part you need for an "R" but I will need more info. The part numbers are on most all the castings on a JD which is nice. If you happen to have an operators manual that helps too. Or maybe take some pictures ? Let me know. It may take me a while to get the parts. I have a lot of people waiting. Winter won't leave SD.-------------Bill


----------



## lowline

*ground driven spreader parts*

HI, I have a very old rubber tired smaller ground driven spreader, not in the best of shape but still works good enough to spread horse manure for me. I've looked everywhere for some kind of identifying manufacturer info on it, there is nothing. It appeared to be painted orange on the sides, anyways I broke a cast iron piece that is part of the chain conveyer mechanism, it has a part # LS468 stamped on it, in fact all the cast parts have a 'LSxxx' number of some sort stamped on them. Without this piece I am dead in the water, any idea's? I'm sure it is not available anywhere, if I have a machine shop try fabricate a new piece from scratch, cost wise, I may as well just turn it into a yard ornament and find another spreader.
Thanx for any info


----------



## lazyd

*Spreader parts*



lowline said:


> HI, I have a very old rubber tired smaller ground driven spreader, not in the best of shape but still works good enough to spread horse manure for me. I've looked everywhere for some kind of identifying manufacturer info on it, there is nothing. It appeared to be painted orange on the sides, anyways I broke a cast iron piece that is part of the chain conveyer mechanism, it has a part # LS468 stamped on it, in fact all the cast parts have a 'LSxxx' number of some sort stamped on them. Without this piece I am dead in the water, any idea's? I'm sure it is not available anywhere, if I have a machine shop try fabricate a new piece from scratch, cost wise, I may as well just turn it into a yard ornament and find another spreader.
> Thanx for any info


If you could post a picture of your spreader so we could ID it that would be a Big help. The LS prefix does not sound like JD but a picture might help. Or someone else on the Forum may know what it is. I'll be waiting for a picture.-------------Bill


----------



## lowline

here's pic's of spreader and broken part I'm looking for,
Thanx


----------



## lazyd

*bearings and housing (spreader)*



lynnmort said:


> Since I emailed you last, I think I found the part no's I'm looking for if that helps you.
> 
> They are J 19834 C for the bearings, I need 2 of them.
> 
> 8265 C for the bearing housing. I need 1 of these.
> 
> Thanks
> Lynn
> [email protected]
> 208-926-7240


Lynn, Your parts are on the way. Let me know how they work or if you need anything else. Thanks-----------Bill :hello:


----------



## lazyd

*Manure spreader ID (part)*



lowline said:


> here's pic's of spreader and broken part I'm looking for,
> Thanx


I have looked online, and in all the books I have and I cannot ID your Spreader! The color combo. is the same as a New Idea. But I have never seen a New Idea like that  Hopefully someone else will chime in here and ID it for you. Don't give up. It is a good looking spreader. A good welding shop should be able to weld that for you and shouldn't cost that much...??? I'll keep looking. Please let us know if you figure it out ! Good Luck-----------Bill


----------



## freddiedudley

Lazy I have a model R JD spreader. I took the whole axle carrier out as you suggested.The axle is froze up solid was thithinking about getting a guy to see about pressing it apart. Can't tell where I need to press. Do you have any kind of drawing on this. I know for sure I need a carrier housing. Do you have one.thanks freddie


----------



## lazyd

*Model R picture*



freddiedudley said:


> Lazy I have a model R JD spreader. I took the whole axle carrier out as you suggested.The axle is froze up solid was thithinking about getting a guy to see about pressing it apart. Can't tell where I need to press. Do you have any kind of drawing on this. I know for sure I need a carrier housing. Do you have one.thanks freddie


Here is a break down of the axle on an "R". I should have about any part you need for it. Hope this helps.---------------Bill


----------



## freddiedudley

Lazyd thanks for the breakdown on the R model. Sorry about the typo on your name. This smartphone is smarter than me I guess. It thinks it's correcting my spelling. Do youhave the carrier housing that the axle goes in for the R model


----------



## lazyd

*model "R" carrier housing*



freddiedudley said:


> Lazyd thanks for the breakdown on the R model. Sorry about the typo on your name. This smartphone is smarter than me I guess. It thinks it's correcting my spelling. Do youhave the carrier housing that the axle goes in for the R model


When you say carrier housing, do you mean the steel framework that the 2 bearing housings fit into ? Where are you located ? Shipping might be a factor. What is wrong with yours ?----------------Bill


----------



## stumy10

*spreader*



lazyd said:


> Here is a picture of the wide spread I could take off for you. And I snapped a picture in the fog this morning of some of my L's and R's. This widespread will come as just the tube with flighting on it, no shaft or bearings. I am guessing you have those....??? Let me know what you think. ----------------Bill


just sent you a pm about some spreaders


----------



## traycannon

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


I need the upper beater heads for an L-M series 1 John Deere Spreader


----------



## traycannon

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


can you call me at 501 951 5479


----------



## hayshaker

I'm looking for a wheel adjusting collar part# 3627SC, a bearing housing for a beater part# 4375SC , two bearing brackets for the widespread part # 4879SC and possibly a tongue jack for a model h series 47. Thank You.


----------



## lazyd

*parts for H spreader*



hayshaker said:


> I'm looking for a wheel adjusting collar part# 3627SC, a bearing housing for a beater part# 4375SC , two bearing brackets for the widespread part # 4879SC and possibly a tongue jack for a model h series 47. Thank You.


Adjusting collar- $15. bearing housing-$20. Bearing brackets, there are left and right I assume you need them both ? 4878 is right and 4879 is left. I will have to go out and look to find a couple of good ones. I get $25 each for those, they are a high wear/rust part. I can sell you a complete jack for $75 + shipping but how about replacing the worn/broken parts on it, they are replaceable ?-----------Bill


----------



## hayshaker

Contact me at 970-629-8437 or at [email protected] to make arrangements. Thank You, Larry


----------



## gpcrossover

lazyd said:


> I have one off for you.(8001 C) I get $100 + shipping for them. Let me know if you want it. ---------Thanks-----------Bill


I am looking for the last auger for a model L series 51 spreader. Would you by chance have one and how much it is. Also where are you located at?


----------



## gpcrossover

gpcrossover said:


> I am looking for the last auger for a model L series 51 spreader. Would you by chance have one and how much it is. Also where are you located at?


Where are you located? Could we pick it up in person? Would you post a pick of the auger to see what I am getting? Thanks a lot because this is the only part we need to finish our spreader.


----------



## lazyd

*Wide spread for "L"*



gpcrossover said:


> Where are you located? Could we pick it up in person? Would you post a pick of the auger to see what I am getting? Thanks a lot because this is the only part we need to finish our spreader.


Brian, I sent you a private message with my phone # yesterday. I am at Flandreau SD. Yes you are welcome to pick it up. Where are you ? I'll try to get you a pic today but I am busy putting up hay.---------------Bill


Went out and raked, be a while before I bale so thought I would do this. This is the widespread I took off for you. The close up is the worst of the rust. I'm willing to bet it is better than yours. This is the best one I have available.-------------Bill


----------



## yellow

Bill I'm looking for parts on a model L Spreader

3610 SC Pawl, Lock
7996 C Wheel, ratchet feed, 51-tooth with woodruff key
7994 C Arm, feed, upper, outer
8012 C Shoe, feed adjusting
and any springs that hold the pawl in place.
These parts are on the conveyor shaft left side. 
Thanks Rick


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for "L"*



yellow said:


> Bill I'm looking for parts on a model L Spreader
> 
> 3610 SC Pawl, Lock
> 7996 C Wheel, ratchet feed, 51-tooth with woodruff key
> 7994 C Arm, feed, upper, outer
> 8012 C Shoe, feed adjusting
> and any springs that hold the pawl in place.
> These parts are on the conveyor shaft left side.
> Thanks Rick


Rick, I have all the parts for you if you want them. Attached is a picture and listed is the prices
3610 SC Pawl---------------$20
7996 C Ratchet wheel-----$100 ($418.24 from JD if they have it )Hard to find a good used one
7994 feed arm--------------$30
8012 C feed shoe---------$30
Shipping (in US )----------$15
Total-----------$195
Just let me know if you want them-----------Bill


----------



## yellow

I'll take them. my email is [email protected] Phone 805-239-2236. let me know where to send the money to and what the postage is.
Thanks Rick


----------



## lazyd

*manure spreader parts ?*



zizoso said:


> Bill,
> I am trying to rebuild a John Deere ground driven spreader for farm use behind horses. Some of the bearings are bad and I am trying to locate replacements. I think it is a Model H... There are some bearings I think on the beater bars we need and then one on the Axle Shaft under the spreader... is this something you might be able to help with?


Did you ever get your spreader rebuilt ? I should have any part you need for it. Just let me know------------------------Bill Bye


----------



## Greatsnowy

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


Hi Bill , another new old guy. Looking for a bearing hanger , left side , by the gearbox , for a Model H series 50 JD spreader apron chain drive shaft . Got such a critter ? & how much to MI's Upper Peninsula?
Thank you 
Brian


----------



## lazyd

*Bearing hanger for "H"*



Greatsnowy said:


> Hi Bill , another new old guy. Looking for a bearing hanger , left side , by the gearbox , for a Model H series 50 JD spreader apron chain drive shaft . Got such a critter ? & how much to MI's Upper Peninsula?
> Thank you
> Brian


Brian , I believe you are talking about the hanger # 4369 SC. Yes, I have one here. The cost would be $25 total including shipping. ---------Bill


----------



## 46mech

*Not really a parts question*

Hey Bill,

... or anyone who can answer this for me. On the model H spreader, in what order does the speed lever of the apron chain go; top notch is the fastest or bottm notch the fastest? One would think that the farthest down is the fastest speed, but since I can't drive the tractor _and_observe the manure - I'd appreciate any input from someone who really knows these things. I can't read anything on my spreader that indicates the speed selection.

Thanks


----------



## Greatsnowy

Bill you rock ! The part # seems right as the only one I have is 4368 SC and is for the other side . How do I get money to you ?
Brian


----------



## lazyd

*apron speed on an "H"*



46mech said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> ... or anyone who can answer this for me. On the model H spreader, in what order does the speed lever of the apron chain go; top notch is the fastest or bottm notch the fastest? One would think that the farthest down is the fastest speed, but since I can't drive the tractor _and_observe the manure - I'd appreciate any input from someone who really knows these things. I can't read anything on my spreader that indicates the speed selection.
> 
> Thanks


The bottom notch is the fastest. Usually we spread the manure in about the 3rd notch and use the bottom notch to clean out after the manure gets down below the beaters. Good Luck !----------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Address*



Greatsnowy said:


> Bill you rock ! The part # seems right as the only one I have is 4368 SC and is for the other side . How do I get money to you ?
> Brian


 Brian, Just send a good check for $25 to :

Bill Doyle
22769 483rd Ave.
Flandreau SD 57028

Make sure your return address is on there so I can send your part.
Thanks--------------Bill


----------



## Greatsnowy

Thank You Bill , it'll be going in today's mail.
Brian


----------



## StratmooreFarms

Bill, I sent you a PM as well. I am looking for a wheel for a Model L, it is the one opposite the drive gear. Also, I need an apron chain.


----------



## StratmooreFarms

Thanks for the quick response, you are great!!!


----------



## 46mech

lazyd said:


> The bottom notch is the fastest. Usually we spread the manure in about the 3rd notch and use the bottom notch to clean out after the manure gets down below the beaters. Good Luck !----------------Bill


Thanks Bill.


----------



## wwcowman

Hey, I've just purchased an model L series 51 spreader and I'm needing wheel bearing housings & bearings for each side. can anyone point me in the right direction for these parts? May need some more parts when I get into it more, but other than that it appears to be pretty well complete.

Thanks, 
WW


----------



## lazyd

*bearings for "L"*



wwcowman said:


> Hey, I've just purchased an model L series 51 spreader and I'm needing wheel bearing housings & bearings for each side. can anyone point me in the right direction for these parts? May need some more parts when I get into it more, but other than that it appears to be pretty well complete.
> 
> Thanks,
> WW


I should have those for you. Left side is 8265 C right is 8264 C. Maybe check those casting #'s and make sure. Then I will look to see if I have any left.---------Bill


----------



## wwcowman

lazyd said:


> I should have those for you. Left side is 8265 C right is 8264 C. Maybe check those casting #'s and make sure. Then I will look to see if I have any left.---------Bill


Whoever had this before me removed the housings from the spreader, so I don't have any casting numbers available. I can send some pictures if it will help. I appreciate your reply - ww


----------



## lazyd

*Bearings for an "L"*



wwcowman said:


> Whoever had this before me removed the housings from the spreader, so I don't have any casting numbers available. I can send some pictures if it will help. I appreciate your reply - ww


 According to my book, those are the right numbers. Yes I do have them. I get $140 each for them plus $15 shipping in the US. Hope I can help----------------Bill


----------



## wwcowman

How do I purchase these from you?


----------



## lazyd

*Axle Bearings for an "L"*



wwcowman said:


> How do I purchase these from you?


Cowman, You just send me a good check for $295 with your return address and I will send you the parts. My address is :

Bill Doyle
22769 483rd Ave. 
Flandreau SD 57028

If you would like to see the parts before you buy, I can post a picture for you.--- Bill


----------



## wwcowman

lazyd said:


> Cowman, You just send me a good check for $295 with your return address and I will send you the parts. My address is :
> 
> Bill Doyle
> 22769 483rd Ave.
> Flandreau SD 57028
> 
> If you would like to see the parts before you buy, I can post a picture for you.--- Bill


Yes, please post some pictures-


----------



## wwcowman

wwcowman said:


> Yes, please post some pictures-


Could I get you to post those pictures?
Cowman


----------



## lazyd

*Bearing pictures*



wwcowman said:


> Could I get yous, I to post those pictures?
> Cowman


Cowman, As I was taking the pictures of the bearings, I thought, if you didn't have the bearings, you probably don't have the lift shoe either, as it is installed on the right bearing housing. The lift shoe lifts the chain off the sprocket and puts the beaters in and out of gear. I took several pictures, maybe they will be too hard to figure out...??? Any questions, just call me at 605-864-1449----Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Spreader wheel*



StratmooreFarms said:


> Bill, I sent you a PM as well. I am looking for a wheel for a Model L, it is the one opposite the drive gear. Also, I need an apron chain.


I was taking some pictures for another customer so I thought I would take a couple of a wheel I have to show you where the part number is. Does this wheel look like yours ?---------------------Bill


----------



## Greatsnowy

lazyd said:


> Brian, Just send a good check for $25 to :
> 
> Bill Doyle
> 22769 483rd Ave.
> Flandreau SD 57028
> 
> Make sure your return address is on there so I can send your part.
> Thanks--------------Bill


Got the bearing hanger , it's A1 fine , thanks. Now , ... about the springs in the hubs , p/n 4779SC , for the drive pawls . I'm having trouble finding these so thought I'd ask you . I know , it's a long shot . If you don't have them , can you direct me ? I'll need 4 of them.
Thanks ! Brian


----------



## wwcowman

The pics do help, and I think that's what my bearing housings should look like. Do some if these have different lift shoes? My spreader has an idler sprocket just above the right wheel-is that the way it's supposed to be?. Just asking trying to figure what I'm missing. That wheel looks just like mine, I'll look to see if I can find a number on one of them.
Thanks-
Cowman


----------



## wwcowman

Lazyd,

I'll probably give u a call this afternoon. Is there a better time for you?


----------



## lazyd

*pawl springs*



Greatsnowy said:


> Got the bearing hanger , it's A1 fine , thanks. Now , ... about the springs in the hubs , p/n 4779SC , for the drive pawls . I'm having trouble finding these so thought I'd ask you . I know , it's a long shot . If you don't have them , can you direct me ? I'll need 4 of them.
> Thanks ! Brian


Brian, Those springs are scarce! They are usually broke. But yes I do have a few left. I get $5.00 each for them. Plus $5.00 shipping for a total of $25.00. Just let me know if you want them. ----------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*call ?*



wwcowman said:


> Lazyd,
> 
> I'll probably give u a call this afternoon. Is there a better time for you?


Any time before 10:30 PM in SD. ---------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*idler sprocket ?*



wwcowman said:


> The pics do help, and I think that's what my bearing housings should look like. Do some if these have different lift shoes? My spreader has an idler sprocket just above the right wheel-is that the way it's supposed to be?. Just asking trying to figure what I'm missing. That wheel looks just like mine, I'll look to see if I can find a number on one of them.
> Thanks-
> Cowman


Yes there is a spring loaded idler above the drive sprocket. Attached is a picture showing it ?? ---------------Bill


----------



## Greatsnowy

lazyd said:


> Brian, Those springs are scarce! They are usually broke. But yes I do have a few left. I get $5.00 each for them. Plus $5.00 shipping for a total of $25.00. Just let me know if you want them. ----------Bill


OK Bill , I'm OK with that . Now , there's a ratchet case spring with 2 part #'s depending on year .L 1187 C for 39-43 , and L1296 C for 43- . I have S/N J-17082-C but have no idea what year that would be . I think I may have dug to the bottom of the hole of busted parts 
Brian


----------



## StratmooreFarms

lazyd said:


> I was taking some pictures for another customer so I thought I would take a couple of a wheel I have to show you where the part number is. Does this wheel look like yours ?---------------------Bill


Sorry for not sending you pictures yet or responding to this thread sooner, we have been out of town.

Yes, my wheels look like the one in the picture you posted.


----------



## lazyd

*Spring ??*



Greatsnowy said:


> OK Bill , I'm OK with that . Now , there's a ratchet case spring with 2 part #'s depending on year .L 1187 C for 39-43 , and L1296 C for 43- . I have S/N J-17082-C but have no idea what year that would be . I think I may have dug to the bottom of the hole of busted parts
> Brian


Brian, My book only lists the L 1296 C . They are all usually broke/ missing also. I have a few with the hook broke off one end. I have bent a new end and got by, It makes them a little shorter so I sometimes add a small chain link to make up the difference if needed. Also the tab on the frame the spring hooks to is usually rusted off or broke so I hook a short length of small chain to the end of the spring and bolt the chain to the bolt that is about 2" behind where the tab used to be. That works for me.


----------



## Greatsnowy

Hi again Bill , sounds good to me , I can usually make things work. Let me know how much total and the check goes into the mail . 4 pawl springs PN4779SC and a ratchet case spring L1296C .
Thank you sir .
Brian


----------



## lazyd

*springs*



Greatsnowy said:


> Hi again Bill , sounds good to me , I can usually make things work. Let me know how much total and the check goes into the mail . 4 pawl springs PN4779SC and a ratchet case spring L1296C .
> Thank you sir .
> Brian


Brian, send a check for $35 and I'll throw in a ratchet case spring with the 4 pawl springs.You can make it work. It just has to pull the case back up to the stop. Thanks--------------Bill


----------



## Greatsnowy

It'll be in today's mail . Thank you Bill !
Brian


----------



## dgoschab

*JD Modle H Spreader*

looking for the 15 tooth gear back on lower beater if you have one let me know
thanks --- Duane


----------



## bigwingnut

Bill, I'm trying to put back into service a John Deere Model H spreader for my boss's daughter. I'm a corporate pilot by trade, so ignorant doesn't begin to describe my lack of knowledge! Somehow, raising cotton and soybeans 40 years ago makes me an expert in my boss's eyes. I THINK these are the parts I need:
4779SC pawl spring (4 each)
4336SC pawl
4379SC roller
J 15687 C pawl holder and feed cam
Left bearing holder and bearing...operator's manual doesn't show a part number, I guess it's a part of J 16574 C rear axle housing and bearing brackets
J 15692 C Guard for wide spead drive chain 
J 11597 C complete conveyor chain, or any chain parts you may have. The one that's on the spreader is complete, but VERY rusty and some links are cracked.

Any or all of this stuff you can supply will be gratefully purchased! Just let me know how and when. Thanks in advance! 

Hank Davis



lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*15 tooth sprocket*



dgoschab said:


> looking for the 15 tooth gear back on lower beater if you have one let me know
> thanks --- Duane


Duane, Yes I have one here for you. Part # 4380 SC, 15 tooth Drive sprocket. I get $40 + $10 shipping for those. Let me know if you want it and we'll get it sent. Thanks -------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*parts for an "H"*



bigwingnut said:


> Bill, I'm trying to put back into service a John Deere Model H spreader for my boss's daughter. I'm a corporate pilot by trade, so ignorant doesn't begin to describe my lack of knowledge! Somehow, raising cotton and soybeans 40 years ago makes me an expert in my boss's eyes. I THINK these are the parts I need:
> 4779SC pawl spring (4 each)
> 4336SC pawl
> 4379SC roller
> J 15687 C pawl holder and feed cam
> Left bearing holder and bearing...operator's manual doesn't show a part number, I guess it's a part of J 16574 C rear axle housing and bearing brackets
> J 15692 C Guard for wide spead drive chain
> J 11597 C complete conveyor chain, or any chain parts you may have. The one that's on the spreader is complete, but VERY rusty and some links are cracked.
> 
> Any or all of this stuff you can supply will be gratefully purchased! Just let me know how and when. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Hank Davis


 Hank, 
I have all the parts you need for the "H" buuuuuuut, I don,t have them all off. Anything on the axle, is always a problem. Like the feed cam and axle bearing you need. Also the chain guard, I only have 2 left, and they are rusted out on top. They could be repaired by someone with some sheet metal skills. Usually they are missing. Why don't you give me a call, we can talk about it. I am in SD so it is central time, where are you?--- Bill-------------605-864-1449


----------



## dgoschab

*15 Tooth Sprocket*



lazyd said:


> Duane, Yes I have one here for you. Part # 4380 SC, 15 tooth Drive sprocket. I get $40 + $10 shipping for those. Let me know if you want it and we'll get it sent. Thanks -------------Bill


Yes that is what I am looking for and that's the part #. I'm new to these forums how do you want to make the tansaction, e-mail, phone?
Thanks------- Duane


----------



## lazyd

*4380 SC sprocket*



dgoschab said:


> Yes that is what I am looking for and that's the part #. I'm new to these forums how do you want to make the tansaction, e-mail, phone?
> Thanks------- Duane


Duane ,
You just send a Good check for $50 to me,( if you are in the U.S.) and I will turn around and send you the sprocket ! Bill Doyle
22769 483rd Ave. 
Flandreau SD 57028

Do you need the woodruff key too ? If so I will send one along N/C. Make sure your return address is on it so I know where to send it. Thanks -------------Bill


----------



## dgoschab

*15 tooth sprocket*



lazyd said:


> Duane ,
> You just send a Good check for $50 to me,( if you are in the U.S.) and I will turn around and send you the sprocket ! Bill Doyle
> 22769 483rd Ave.
> Flandreau SD 57028
> 
> Do you need the woodruff key too ? If so I will send one along N/C. Make sure your return address is on it so I know where to send it. Thanks -------------Bill


Yes I do need the key also so that would great if youd send it with sprocket, I'll get a check sent off. Thank you------Duane


----------



## lazyd

*Sprocket & key*



dgoschab said:


> Yes I do need the key also so that would great if youd send it with sprocket, I'll get a check sent off. Thank you------Duane


Sounds good. Let me know if you need anything else for your spreader. Thanks--------------Bill


----------



## MARIAHPINES

Our john deere model h series 50 manure spreader won't go forward, goes great in reverse. We haven't been able to find the cause. Any suggestions?


----------



## lazyd

*"H" problem ???*



MARIAHPINES said:


> Our john deere model h series 50 manure spreader won't go forward, goes great in reverse. We haven't been able to find the cause. Any suggestions?


When was the last time it was used ?? Your axle shaft is not turning. When you back up , the axle does not turn. The wheels are just turning on the axle and the pawls in each wheel are going tink, tink, tink, right ??? Are the spreader levers engaged or not when you are trying to pull it ?? Lets get this thing working ! I hauled about 60 loads this week with a model "H" a team of horses and a forecart. An "H" is a good spreader. Write me back. We can figure this out !------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*spreader problem?*



MARIAHPINES said:


> Our john deere model h series 50 manure spreader won't go forward, goes great in reverse. We haven't been able to find the cause. Any suggestions?


Just curious, Did you ever figure out your spreader problem ??-----------Bill


----------



## 7stw

Does anyone have a model L series 51 they could take a pic of the right side (from rear) chain and drive gear of I have one that I'm nearly done restoring and can't seem to find the pics and diagrams I had when I disassembled. Thanks in advance Kevin.


----------



## 7stw

I found the pics and got it back together. I do however have a question the ground drive isn't disengaging no matter what I do. I have had this problem before but it solved its self. Any ideas ?? Thanks Kevin.


----------



## lazyd

*L not disengaging*



7stw said:


> I found the pics and got it back together. I do however have a question the ground drive isn't disengaging no matter what I do. I have had this problem before but it solved its self. Any ideas ?? Thanks Kevin.


Which lever is it ? The beater drive or the apron drive ?-----------Bill


----------



## 7stw

Apron drive.


----------



## lazyd

*Apron drive*



7stw said:


> Apron drive.


Take off the tin shield (if it is still on) so you can see the ratchet mechanism. when in the disengaged position, both top and bottom pawls should be away from the ratchet feed wheel. If not, maybe lengthen the rod running down the side connected to the lever, a couple of turns. Or, possibly one or both of the pawls or the feed adjusting shoe is worn...??? Could be it is gummed up with old grease and dirt...??? Check it out. Let me know what you find. Good Luck------------Bill


----------



## SCARSAg

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


Bill, I recently purchased a JD Model H Series 47 Spreader. I just tonight got into the broken pieces, I know I need a 4369 SC Hanger, Left. It holds the bearing for the "drive" shaft for the bed chain. I have to look more, I may need a few more parts from that area of shaft and feed ratchet. Can you email me at [email protected] and we can see what parts you may have that I need.

Thanks Scott


----------



## lazyd

*H parts*



SCARSAg said:


> Bill, I recently purchased a JD Model H Series 47 Spreader. I just tonight got into the broken pieces, I know I need a 4369 SC Hanger, Left. It holds the bearing for the "drive" shaft for the bed chain. I have to look more, I may need a few more parts from that area of shaft and feed ratchet. Can you email me at [email protected] and we can see what parts you may have that I need.
> 
> Thanks Scott


Scott, I can safely say I should have about any part you need for an "H". Since I originally posted this ad, I now have around 35 spreaders I am parting out or fixing up . You just let me know what you need.----------Bill


----------



## SCARSAg

lazyd said:


> Scott, I can safely say I should have about any part you need for an "H". Since I originally posted this ad, I now have around 35 spreaders I am parting out or fixing up . You just let me know what you need.----------Bill


Hi Bill, Just left you a voicemail.

4369 SC Hanger, Left(For the feed axel)

4889C or 4372 SC Cover Inner, Feed Ratchet

222C Spring for the stop pawl

1178C or 1296 Ratchet Case Spring, the big spring.

Thanks


----------



## lfiette

I need the upper mechanism that spreads the manure for a Model L, Series I spreader. Do you have one?


----------



## lfiette

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


Bill,

Do you have a head beater (the upper turning mechanism) for a John Deere Model L, Series 1 Manure Spreader?


----------



## seedman0155

Bill,
I have rtecenylt purchase a model H series 47 spreader but am needing some parts to get it going. I have operators manual and also a parts manual. it looks like i need a 
4368 SC hanger right and a 4294 SC bearing. These came off of Conveyor shaft rt side. May also need some add'l parts . i think i have to get the conveyor shaft fixed before i can see if the trow out rod will engage the pivot pin stop awl etc?
Any way u can contact me at [email protected] Thanks,Seth


----------



## gb747

I am needing the main drive sprocket for a new idea model m12. the part # is a L 386-A off of the old one. Can you please reply back to [email protected]


----------



## DonkeyDude

Bill, I had a JD Model K manure spreader donated to our donkey rescue. At least I think that's what it is?? 4 tires with a seat above the tongue. Anyway we had the back spreader bar get jammed with a frozen chunk of manure. It caused the chain to come off. We put it back on but it also caused the sheet metal to break around where the cylinder rest. Is there a bearing or something that holds it up or does it just rest on the lip of the metal? Do you have parts for this model should I need them?
Any help would be appreciated!
Scott


----------



## lazyd

DonkeyDude said:


> Bill, I had a JD Model K manure spreader donated to our donkey rescue. At least I think that's what it is?? 4 tires with a seat above the tongue. Anyway we had the back spreader bar get jammed with a frozen chunk of manure. It caused the chain to come off. We put it back on but it also caused the sheet metal to break around where the cylinder rest. Is there a bearing or something that holds it up or does it just rest on the lip of the metal? Do you have parts for this model should I need them?
> Any help would be appreciated!
> Scott


I should have any part you need for your spreader. By the picture it looks like a model "HH". If it has 16" wheels on back, that's what it is. The model "K" has 20" wheels on back. You'll have to send me a picture of where you are having the trouble
with the sheet metal breaking. I'm not quite following you . -------------Bill


----------



## spreader98

*spreader98*



bjonkey said:


> Bill, by chance do you have the side gear covers for a Model K, series 47?


I have a set right and left sides I could sell $145.00 plus shipping.


----------



## RussJ-coalville

Do you have the front cogs for the chain on a Series H Model 47 John Deere Spreader.
Thank You 
[email protected]


----------



## sbs18

*John Deere H - apron chain not advancing*

Help, please.

It worked last year . I put on a new drive chain hoping that would fix the problem but no go.

the beaters go round and round the sprockets ll move the spreader goes tick tick tick but no movement of material towards the back.

i bought a parts book on ebay but i cant figure out how this works or what is busted.

thanks for help


----------



## lazyd

*Apron drive on "H" spreader*



sbs18 said:


> Help, please.
> 
> It worked last year . I put on a new drive chain hoping that would fix the problem but no go.
> 
> the beaters go round and round the sprockets ll move the spreader goes tick tick tick but no movement of material towards the back.
> 
> i bought a parts book on ebay but i cant figure out how this works or what is busted.
> 
> thanks for help


What drives the apron, is the gear box on the left side. When you engage the left lever, what that does is allow the gear box roller to travel around the feed cam and it should ratchet up and down and move the apron back . There should be a spring hooked from the gear box to the frame to make sure the roller travels to the bottom of the feed cam. Is the spring in place? The farther down you put the left lever, the faster the apron should travel. Stay in touch, we'll figure it out.----------------Bill


----------



## sbs18

No spring!!! Wow thats terrific

I think i saw that spring in the field somewhere this winter

Is it a standard part?

Thanks


----------



## lazyd

*Spring ??*



sbs18 said:


> No spring!!! Wow thats terrific
> 
> I think i saw that spring in the field somewhere this winter
> 
> Is it a standard part?
> 
> Thanks


It is JD part # L 1296 C. According to the book it is 28- 1/2 coils, 1- 15/32" I.D., 7-1/4" long. Its a pretty hefty spring, about the size of a hood spring on a 70's car??? I do not have a used one available, they are usually missing or broke. There is a tab on the bottom of the gearbox with a hole in it and one behind the gearbox on the frame it hooks to. The one on the frame is usually rusted and broke off. But behind where it used to be there is a bolt. I usually put about 4 or 5 links of small chain on that bolt to hook the back of the spring to. Then you can adapt a spring off something else that will work. All it has to do is have enough pull to return the gearbox to the bottom of the cam as it goes around. Try that and let me know how you come out. Good Luck----------Bill


----------



## GIBBEROH

Hi Bill,
I am in need of parts for my spreader. The wheel bearing housing on the chain gear side has broken and ruined the bearings and scored the axle a little. One of the problems is that the factory plate says R series 1, but the axle on the unit is 2". Does this mean that somebody has changed this out incorrectly in the past. At a minimum I need bearing housing and bearings. My guess is for a two inch axle even though the box shows Model R (2 1/8" axle?) Also, since the axle is scored, do you think I could just sand it down to make more smooth, or is a whole new axle needed. Doesnt seem to horrible.

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Marc

[email protected]
User id GIBBEROH


----------



## Racerman

Bill
I have a model K Series 47 that I need a left hanger for was wondering if you had one? Thanks Brian


----------



## lazyd

*Hanger ??*



Racerman said:


> Bill
> I have a model K Series 47 that I need a left hanger for was wondering if you had one? Thanks Brian


 Is it possible to post a picture? I don't quite know what hanger we are working on ..--------------------Bill


----------



## Hochstrat

*Model H Series 47 Manure spreader*

I am looking for the feed cam and pawl holder 2 point. Part # 4366 SC It is the drive for the chain on the bottom of the manure spreader. It is actually attached to the axle. If anybody has a Model H Series 47 spreader for parts please call me at 406-547-4199. Thanks


----------



## Hochstrat

Bill, 
I am looking for this part do you still have one? I will also need the roller that rolls on it part number 4379 sc. If you have them please let me know. You can call me at 406-547-4199. Thanks in advance Kathy


----------



## Racerman

Bill, it is the hanger by the gear box on the shaft for the apron Brian


----------



## lazyd

*Hanger*



Racerman said:


> Bill, it is the hanger by the gear box on the shaft for the apron Brian


Brain, I think you are talking about part # 4369 SC . Is it possible to read the number on your old one , or is it gone ? I get $40 plus $10 shipping (in the US) for those. For some reason they seem to break alot...??? Let me know, I don't have one off. I'll have to harvest one from a parts spreader.-----------Bill


----------



## Racerman

Bill it is 4369-sc and I need a 5167-sc Gear if you have a good one , i'm in Idaho Thanks Brian


----------



## lazyd

*Spreader parts*



Racerman said:


> Bill it is 4369-sc and I need a 5167-sc Gear if you have a good one , i'm in Idaho Thanks Brian


Brian, I have your hanger and ratchet wheel ready if you still need them. 
4369 SC left apron hanger------$40
5167 SC ratchet feed wheel----$100
shipping-----------------------------$15
Total-----------------------------------$155

Attached are some pictures. If you want them , send a check to:
Bill Doyle
22769 483rd Ave. 
Flandreau SD 57028


Thank You-------------Bill


----------



## tharris21

*model l*

I need the left axle bearing and housing for a model l series 51 JD manure spreader


----------



## lazyd

*bearing/housing*



tharris21 said:


> I need the left axle bearing and housing for a model l series 51 JD manure spreader


This is the only one I have available at this time. It has some pits on the rollers but with grease, it will run for years. $140 plus $20 shipping (in the US). Let me know if you are interested and I will get it boxed up. Thanks------------Bill


----------



## tharris21

*bearing*

Yes I;ll take it.
How to pay?


----------



## lazyd

*spreader bearing*



tharris21 said:


> Yes I;ll take it.
> How to pay?


Just send a check for $160 to : Bill Doyle, 22769 483rd Ave, Flandreau SD 57028 When I get the check, I will send it Priority Mail. I'll get it ready to ship. Thanks------------Bill


----------



## Traci

Bill, 

I'm looking for some parts for a L series 1 manure spreader. In the back right side there is a Bearing and Housing that is on the axle and these parts are broken. I was hoping you may have a set. 

Thank you TRACI


----------



## lazyd

*axle bearing*



Traci said:


> Bill,
> 
> I'm looking for some parts for a L series 1 manure spreader. In the back right side there is a Bearing and Housing that is on the axle and these parts are broken. I was hoping you may have a set.
> 
> Thank you TRACI


Traci, I just got contacted yesterday, by phone, for the same part. Are you by chance the same customer ? They were from Rochester MN.------------Bill


----------



## Alutterman

I'm looking for a john deere spreader parts.


----------



## lazyd

*Spreader parts ?????*



Alutterman said:


> I'm looking for a john deere spreader parts.


What model spreader do you have and what parts do you need ?? ------------Bill


----------



## garypreno1

Bill, would you have a rear auger for a model H John Deer?


----------



## lazyd

*widespread auger*



garypreno1 said:


> Bill, would you have a rear auger for a model H John Deer?


Yes I should have one that will work for you. How much of it do you need ? Just the flighting, flighting and tube, or complete with shaft /bearings ? Where are you located ? Shipping can get high.-------------Bill


----------



## garypreno1

lazyd said:


> Yes I should have one that will work for you. How much of it do you need ? Just the flighting, flighting and tube, or complete with shaft /bearings ? Where are you located ? Shipping can get high.-------------Bill


It's a model H. The tube is there and turns but there is nothing left on the tube. Live in Hutchinson Kansas 67502. Does the auger actually do much?


----------



## lazyd

*Widespread parts*



garypreno1 said:


> It's a model H. The tube is there and turns but there is nothing left on the tube. Live in Hutchinson Kansas 67502. Does the auger actually do much?


Yes, It helps throw the manure out in a wider pattern. It should really be on there to work right but it is up to you. I get $100 for the spiral and $40 shipping and handling should cover it. Let me know if you want one and I will get it off for you. I can post a picture of it if you like. Thanks---------------Bill


----------



## brock20

Bill,

I have what i think is a ground driven H-47. The wheels wont turn when going forward. it backs just fine. It worked when we parked it? Any idea as to what it might be?

Brock
8065170533


----------



## GreenandRed

Restoring a JD L series 51. Need a right side shield, the tube portion of the wide spread and some upper beaters. Have you any of these parts ?. Located in ohio.


----------



## lazyd

*parts for an "L"*



GreenandRed said:


> Restoring a JD L series 51. Need a right side shield, the tube portion of the wide spread and some upper beaters. Have you any of these parts ?. Located in ohio.


I have the beater bars.


----------



## rjc1861

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


Lazyd do you have the eccentric and pawl h
older and the eccentric ring for a model L series 51 that you could part with?


----------



## lazyd

*parts for an "L"*



rjc1861 said:


> Lazyd do you have the eccentric and pawl h
> older and the eccentric ring for a model L series 51 that you could part with?


Yes I do. Attached are some pictures. $150 without pawls and springs.( maybe you still have yours ?) $190 with pawls and NEW springs. If I can get it in a large flat rate box, shipping will be $20. Let me know if you have any questions. Bill


----------



## rjc1861

Lazyd, I am very sorry for not really knowing how to use a forum. I have never done this before. I need whatever you have for that eccentric hub. I will give you my email if this site allowed it. It is [email protected]. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## smh4984

Bill,
I have a JD Model L Series 51. I need the C12766C - drive chain throw-out lift shoe and I think the J18727C - Hub, main sprocket and pawl holder. The existing lift shoe is broken clean off and I just have the chain tied up to move it.

If you have a good set of spirals for the widespread, I could use them too - or even the whole J15700C - Cylinder, with spiral (sub. AC10460C). I could make some and rebuild the barrel for later swap out as this will be a working spreader when I am done.

If you have one handy - I need a left side conveyor support C14036C (sub. for 4442SC). Once again, I can make one since this will be a working spreader... but I already have my hands full replacing all the bed boards and a couple of the cleats.

Finally, if you have the right side guards front and rear, that'll save me some time as well- S5342C - right front guard, and S5343C - right rear guard.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## lazyd

*parts for an "L"*



smh4984 said:


> Bill,
> I have a JD Model L Series 51. I need the C12766C - drive chain throw-out lift shoe and I think the J18727C - Hub, main sprocket and pawl holder. The existing lift shoe is broken clean off and I just have the chain tied up to move it.
> 
> If you have a good set of spirals for the widespread, I could use them too - or even the whole J15700C - Cylinder, with spiral (sub. AC10460C). I could make some and rebuild the barrel for later swap out as this will be a working spreader when I am done.
> 
> If you have one handy - I need a left side conveyor support C14036C (sub. for 4442SC). Once again, I can make one since this will be a working spreader... but I already have my hands full replacing all the bed boards and a couple of the cleats.
> 
> Finally, if you have the right side guards front and rear, that'll save me some time as well- S5342C - right front guard, and S5343C - right rear guard.
> 
> Thanks,
> Michael


 Michael, I answered you but it didn't show up on here for some reason. I have all the parts you need except the chain guards. My email is [email protected] -------- try that.-----------Bill


----------



## smh4984

Thanks Bill... Email sent.

Michael


Never lose airspeed, altitude, and ideas at the same time...


----------



## dougd

*Left side L series*



Traci said:


> Bill,
> 
> I'm looking for some parts for a L series 1 manure spreader. In the back LEFT side there is a Bearing and Housing that is on the axle and these parts are broken. I was hoping you may have a set.
> 
> 
> Doug


----------



## dougd

Bill

Bill, 

I'm looking for some parts for a L series 1 manure spreader. In the back Left side there is a Bearing and Housing that is on the axle and these parts are broken. I was hoping you may have a set. 

Thank you Doug


----------



## lazyd

*parts for an "L"*



dougd said:


> Bill
> 
> Bill,
> 
> I'm looking for some parts for a L series 1 manure spreader. In the back Left side there is a Bearing and Housing that is on the axle and these parts are broken. I was hoping you may have a set.
> 
> Thank you Doug


Attached are a couple pictures of what should be the right bearing and housing. With shipping it would be $165 in the USA. Let me know if you are interested. Thanks-------------Bill


----------



## Qhorses

*john deere r manure spreader*

need chain for the driver side of the spreader that runs the top agitator.


----------



## CaseyM1986

*Spreader wont roll forward*

Does anyone know why my old spreader wont roll forward? It will roll backwards but it locks up if I try to roll it forward.


----------



## lazyd

*won't roll forward*



CaseyM1986 said:


> Does anyone know why my old spreader wont roll forward? It will roll backwards but it locks up if I try to roll it forward.


I would say, 1 or both axle bearings are rusted. When you back up, the drive pawls in the wheels are not engaged, so the wheels are just free wheeling on the axle. Try getting some grease pumped into the axle bearings and pull it around or jack it up and use the wheels as a" battering ram" turning them by hand, and try to jar it loose. I have done this and it worked. Good luck, Let me know how you come out.------------Bill


----------



## Joe-G

Bill,

Do you have any model R parts for sale, particularly the right auger side drive?


----------



## lazyd

*"R" parts*



Joe-G said:


> Bill,
> 
> Do you have any model R parts for sale, particularly the right auger side drive?


I should have about anything you need for your "R". Do you mean the sprocket at the end of the widespread shaft ? Part # 8004 C, 15 tooth ? Most of the parts have a number on them . Thanks-----------Bill


----------



## 3100mklee

looking for the side shields for a IH 200 ground driven spreader


----------



## lazyd

*shields for IH 200*



3100mklee said:


> looking for the side shields for a IH 200 ground driven spreader


 I only have 1 IH spreader. It is a 200 H (horse drawn) and it has no shields anymore. Sorry, --------------Bill


----------



## scobatts

I am working on a JD L&M series 1, and I cannot for the life of me get the beaters to disengage. The lever won't drop all the way down in front. Chain appears to be routed correctly, I just wondered what I could be missing. thanks in advance.


----------



## scobatts

After looking at more pics in previous posts, it appears that I am missing the lift shoe, but I cannot tell where it would have bolted or mounted, nothing appears to be missing. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## lazyd

*lift shoe*



scobatts said:


> After looking at more pics in previous posts, it appears that I am missing the lift shoe, but I cannot tell where it would have bolted or mounted, nothing appears to be missing. Thanks in advance for any help.


It is cast iron and they must break quite often. I have sold almost all of them I have. It slips over the axle bearing housing on that side. I have one here if you need it. Stay in touch. ---------Bill


----------



## scobatts

How much do you want for it? And do you have a picture so I can see how it mounts? I just see nothing broken anywhere and an trying to figure out how/where it mounts. 
Thanks
Scott


----------



## lazyd

*lift shoe*



scobatts said:


> How much do you want for it? And do you have a picture so I can see how it mounts? I just see nothing broken anywhere and an trying to figure out how/where it mounts.
> Thanks
> Scott


Scott, I get $100 for a lift shoe plus $20 shipping in the US. If you look up in the right hand corner of each post on this forum, there is a number. Go back to #172 and I posted some pretty good pictures of the lift shoe and how it goes together for someone else. Take a look and see if that helps you. The rod that runs down the side of the spreader connects the hand lever to the lift shoe. Let me know if you need any more info.---------------Bill


----------



## scobatts

Bill,
Right now the rod is connected to the chain idler. Can you send a pic of all the linkages. I'm trying to figure out how this all works and want to make sure I'm getting the right part.
thanks
Scott


----------



## eakleca

*Need Parts for John Deere Model L Series 51 Spreader*

I'm rebuilding a John Deere Model L Series 51 Spreader and need some parts for the rear axle.

1) part # 8265 C Housing, bearing, left rear (with 24H1594 sub. for 7999C)
2) part # 24H 1594 Washer, thrust, 2-1/16" x 2-3/4" x .134"
3) part # 990 SC Bearing, Roller
4) part # C 12689 C Washer, thrust, 2-3/16" x 3-1/2" x .120"

Can anyone supply or tell me where to get them.
Reach me at: [email protected]

Thanks;
Gene


----------



## AHOTROD

*H manure spreader*

I have J D H manure spreader working condition but is missing tongue jack and left small chain gaurd.I know I can weld any trailer jack on it but was wondering how much the type that came on it would be.thanks


----------



## spreader98

*Model H jack and small chain guard*

send me your Email and I can send pic,s mine is [email protected]


----------



## spreader98

*chain gaurd and jack*

I have a jack and guard 150.00 for the pair


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for "H"*



AHOTROD said:


> I have J D H manure spreader working condition but is missing tongue jack and left small chain gaurd.I know I can weld any trailer jack on it but was wondering how much the type that came on it would be.thanks


Hi, For a complete jack, I get $75. The chain guards are $100 on down depending on condition. I don't have many to choose from as they are HARD TO FIND. Shipping will depend on where you live. Let me know if you are interested, I can send you some pictures of what I have . Thanks------------Bill


----------



## rnuhring

rjc1861 said:


> Lazyd do you have the eccentric and pawl h
> older and the eccentric ring for a model L series 51 that you could part with?


I am looking for a wide spread and mounting bracket for a R spreader. I sounds like you should have these. How much are they?
Thanks


----------



## lazyd

*widespread for an "R"*



rnuhring said:


> I am looking for a wide spread and mounting bracket for a R spreader. I sounds like you should have these. How much are they?
> Thanks


For the widespread, I get $150 on down depending on condition. They are getting kind of picked over, all the real good ones are gone. How bad is yours ? Is the tube rusted out and the flighting good, or the tube good and the flighting bad or ???? Yours may be repairable. Shipping is high on a complete widespread. As far as the brackets, I should have anything you need there but do you need just the adjustable part or the whole bracket ??(2 pieces) both sides ?? Alot of my "inventory" is burried in Snow!---------Bill


----------



## rnuhring

I have the flighting, but one side has came off. My tube is about rusted through. Was just trying to decide what I should be doing with the spreader when I came across your information on Tractor Forum. I think I just need the part that bolts to the spreader frame. I will look closer to make sure what i need and let you know. Not in a big hurry the snow can melt off first and warm up. It is cold and snowy in Indiana also.
Thanks, Russell


----------



## leandro

*amateur spreader owner*

I am an amateur gentlemen farmer that has been using an old jd spreader for amny years but not knowing I didn't lubricate it and it sheered the right axle from the wheel assembly. can I weld it back or should I replace the entire axle system. what do you recommed. or should I scrap it?


----------



## lazyd

rnuhring said:


> I have the flighting, but one side has came off. My tube is about rusted through. Was just trying to decide what I should be doing with the spreader when I came across your information on Tractor Forum. I think I just need the part that bolts to the spreader frame. I will look closer to make sure what i need and let you know. Not in a big hurry the snow can melt off first and warm up. It is cold and snowy in Indiana also.
> Thanks, Russell


I'll be waiting to hear from you, Pictures seem to help me decide what parts you need some times. ------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Broken Axle*



leandro said:


> I am an amateur gentlemen farmer that has been using an old jd spreader for amny years but not knowing I didn't lubricate it and it sheered the right axle from the wheel assembly. can I weld it back or should I replace the entire axle system. what do you recommed. or should I scrap it?


I don't believe welding is an option. But maybe if you are a good machinist...??? I think your spreader is a model "L"...??? It should say on the tag on the left front side. I should have all the parts you need for it, where are you located ? Shipping could be high.-------------Bill


----------



## nunezfarms

hello, i recently purchased a jd manure spreader i don't know what model it is but after researching and looking at post i narrowed it down to a series h model 47. when i went to use it the housing where the sprocket that drives the apron chain broke. the double ended flange on the axel that drives the sprocket broke. would you have any of these parts?


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for an "H"*



nunezfarms said:


> hello, i recently purchased a jd manure spreader i don't know what model it is but after researching and looking at post i narrowed it down to a series h model 47. when i went to use it the housing where the sprocket that drives the apron chain broke. the double ended flange on the axel that drives the sprocket broke. would you have any of these parts?


 You are right but you have it turned around. It is a model "H" series 47. Have you figured out why these parts broke ?? I would hate to sell you some parts and have it break them too ! Is a shaft seized or the apron chain hooking some where ? Has this spreader sat for a while ?
In the top picture (thanks for the pictures, that really helps) did the other half of the gear case break also ? 
The second picture is the apron drive cam, I think I have only 1 left, they must break a lot ! And usually hard to get off.
The third picture, I can't see where that is broke...??? Is that the bushing on the apron chain shaft behind the gear case ?? All of these cast parts have numbers on each of them. That really helps so I don't make any mistakes.
That is a good looking spreader, I should be able to help you get it going again. Where are you located ??------------Bill


----------



## Moultonfarm

*Model R Series 1 parts.*

I'm looking for a couple of main conveyor shaft parts for our Model R, Series 1 spreader. 

The part numbers are:

8271C - Shoe, feed adjusting
7996C - Wheel, rachet feed, 51 tooth

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## lazyd

*conveyor shaft parts for "R"*



Moultonfarm said:


> I'm looking for a couple of main conveyor shaft parts for our Model R, Series 1 spreader.
> 
> The part numbers are:
> 
> 8271C - Shoe, feed adjusting
> 7996C - Wheel, rachet feed, 51 tooth
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


Attached is a picture of the parts I have available. Feed adjusting shoe-$40, ratchet wheel-$100, shipping $15. Let me know if you want them and I will get them ready to ship. Thanks----------Bill


----------



## ohkleinschmidt

bill I have john deere model r manure spreader. I need a part that is on the conveyor shaft. the part number is 8010c or the inner upper feed arm. if you don't have this part I would appreciate if you have any information o0f where I could find one


----------



## ohkleinschmidt

Bill, I have john deere model r manure spreader. I need a part that is on the conveyor shaft. the part number is 8010c or the inner upper feed arm. if you don't have this part I would appreciate if you have any information o0f where I could find one


----------



## lazyd

*Feed arm for an "R"*



ohkleinschmidt said:


> Bill, I have john deere model r manure spreader. I need a part that is on the conveyor shaft. the part number is 8010c or the inner upper feed arm. if you don't have this part I would appreciate if you have any information o0f where I could find one


Here is a picture of one I have available. I get $30 for these plus $10 for shipping inside the US. Let me know if you want it and I'll get it ready to ship. Thanks-----------Bill


----------



## ohkleinschmidt

*How do we handle payment?*

I would like to purchase that part. Let me know how you would like to handle payment.

Thank you


----------



## lazyd

*part for spreader*



ohkleinschmidt said:


> I would like to purchase that part. Let me know how you would like to handle payment.
> 
> Thank you


I sent you a private message with information. Thanks-----------Bill


----------



## deeredr

*T/o*

Hi
I am looking for a good C12766 (8168C) throwout arm off a John Deere spreader
Would you have anything?

Thanks
Greg
303-594-3074


----------



## lazyd

*Lift Shoe for spreader*



deeredr said:


> Hi
> I am looking for a good C12766 (8168C) throwout arm off a John Deere spreader
> Would you have anything?
> 
> Thanks
> Greg
> 303-594-3074


Greg, This is what I have available at this time. It is part # 8001 C with replaceable shoe # J 18681 C. It is a substitute for C 12766 C or 8168 C. If you would rather have the other style, I may be getting in some more spreaders in the near future, one of those may have a C12766C on it...??? I have seen them both ways.
I get $100 for those (either style) plus $15 shipping.


----------



## deeredr

*part*

Thanks for the quick response. The guy that was looking for the throwout found one already.
I'm going to keep your # handy as I get asked about parts for these often
Thanks!
Greg


----------



## lazyd

*JD ground drive manure spreader parts*



deeredr said:


> Thanks for the quick response. The guy that was looking for the throwout found one already.
> I'm going to keep your # handy as I get asked about parts for these often
> Thanks!
> Greg


Greg, I should have about anything you need for The JD ground driven spreaders. Except Axle bearings, They are tough to find that are any good. Hope I can help you out in the future. Thanks-----------Bill


----------



## RedNak71

Hi all. Very new here. I just got a john Deere model H series 50 manure spreader and looks like I need some parts. I don't really even know what you call them do bear with me. As you can see that long arm that engages the chain on the floor is broke. Also not sure what you call it, but the gear on the axle that that engages the the floor chain is broke on both sides so it doesn't engage the chain. If anyone knows where I could get these parts please let me know. Again sorry for my ignorance on the part names. Thanks.


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for the "H" spreader*



RedNak71 said:


> Hi all. Very new here. I just got a john Deere model H series 50 manure spreader and looks like I need some parts. I don't really even know what you call them do bear with me. As you can see that long arm that engages the chain on the floor is broke. Also not sure what you call it, but the gear on the axle that that engages the the floor chain is broke on both sides so it doesn't engage the chain. If anyone knows where I could get these parts please let me know. Again sorry for my ignorance on the part names. Thanks.


The part that you have broken is called the Feed Cam and Pawl Holder. Out of a total of 48 manure spreaders I am parting out, I have only 1 Feed Cam and pawl holder available at this time. For some reason, I sell ALOT of them. Did you try to spread manure that was maybe frozen ????? I get $175 for those, plus shipping. As far as the Feed Rod that is broke, I have one here, but that should be an easy fix with a welder. There is not alot of pressure on it or anything, it just engages the gearbox that runs the apron. Where are you located ?----------------Bill


----------



## RedNak71

Thanks bill. I'm located in des moines, ia. I also have a new idea spreader that I could trade parts for if interested. It doesn't look like too much trouble to replace those parts I think.


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for model "H" spreader*



RedNak71 said:


> Thanks bill. I'm located in des moines, ia. I also have a new idea spreader that I could trade parts for if interested. It doesn't look like too much trouble to replace those parts I think.


Here is the feed cam/pawl holder I have available. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## jaeckss

do you have a sprocket for a model k series 47 john deere spreader?


----------



## jaeckss

do you have a sprocket for model k series 47 john deere spreader?


----------



## lazyd

*sprocket for a "K"I will need to kno*



jaeckss said:


> do you have a sprocket for model k series 47 john deere spreader?


Yes, but I will need to know which sprocket you need. Do you have the old one ? It should have a number on it. Thanks----------Bill


----------



## jaeckss

Number on sprocket is 3840


----------



## lazyd

*Sprocket for a "K"*



jaeckss said:


> Number on sprocket is 3840


Hummmmmmmmmmmmm...??? That number is not in my book...??? Where is this sprocket located, what does it drive, and how many teeth does it have ??? I should have any sprocket you need for a "K" but that number is not matching up. Make sure and give me any letters that are before or after the number also.--------------Bill


----------



## kblitz

*John Deere Manure spreader L*

Saw your post about available John Deere Manure spreader parts. I am restoring a John Deere L Spreader. I need these parts...
Shoe- J18681C
Hub - 8001C
7998C Bearing Housing
990SC Bearings
If you can help me with any or all of these I would be interested. 
Could you send me prices and shipping information to Kennedy NY 14747 if available.
Thank you
Ken


----------



## jaeckss

*grund drive manure spreader*



lazyd said:


> Hummmmmmmmmmmmm...??? That number is not in my book...??? Where is this sprocket located, what does it drive, and how many teeth does it have ??? I should have any sprocket you need for a "K" but that number is not matching up. Make sure and give me any letters that are before or after the number also.--------------Bill


my mistake mixed the numbers around its a 4380 SC it has 15 teeth and drives the beater i call it. Hope this helps.


----------



## driverdan

Can anyone please help? I need a part for John Deere HH spreader. Part I need is ratchet case cover.( the ratchet operates apron chain). Cover is cast iron about size of a dinner plate, casting number 4381 SC...Anyone help me please???? Thank you....Dan


----------



## lazyd

jaeckss said:


> my mistake mixed the numbers around its a 4380 SC it has 15 teeth and drives the beater i call it. Hope this helps.


I have it. $40 + $15 for shipping. Let me know if you are interested.--------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for an "L"*



kblitz said:


> Saw your post about available John Deere Manure spreader parts. I am restoring a John Deere L Spreader. I need these parts...
> Shoe- J18681C
> Hub - 8001C
> 7998C Bearing Housing
> 990SC Bearings
> If you can help me with any or all of these I would be interested.
> Could you send me prices and shipping information to Kennedy NY 14747 if available.
> Thank you
> Ken


Ken, I have the shoe and hub ($100 + $20 shipping) but I am out of the housing and bearing. They are hard to find used, that are any good. You can still get the bearing new from JD if you have a good dealer near by.
If you look at post #284 on this forum, there is a picture of the shoe I have available, he didn't need it anymore. Let me know if you want it. Thanks---------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*gear case cover for an "HH"*



driverdan said:


> Can anyone please help? I need a part for John Deere HH spreader. Part I need is ratchet case cover.( the ratchet operates apron chain). Cover is cast iron about size of a dinner plate, casting number 4381 SC...Anyone help me please???? Thank you....Dan


 Dan, I have one here. I get $40 for those plus $15 shipping in the U.S. Let me know if you want it and I'll get it ready to ship. Thanks-------Bill


----------



## driverdan

*John Deere HH part*

Bill, yes I do want that part...let me know what in for you need to complete transaction. Thank you so much....Dan


----------



## lazyd

*gear case cover for "HH"*



driverdan said:


> Bill, yes I do want that part...let me know what in for you need to complete transaction. Thank you so much....Dan


 Dan, If you are in the U.S., just send a good check for $55 to: Bill Doyle, 22769 483rd Ave., Flandreau SD 57028. Make sure your shipping address is with the check, I'll get it ready to ship. 
Do you pull your "HH"with a team ?? If so, what breed of horses ? Thanks-------------Bill


----------



## driverdan

Bill, check will be in mail first thing Monday..I was using a team of full brother Belgians, sadly one broke a hip and I had to put him down. Now I am using my late Dad's 1940 All is Chalmers WC.....Dan


----------



## kblitz

Thanks, yes I am interested. Please let me know how to contact you and we can proceed with the payment. JD can get the other parts, but they were expensive... I'd be interested in used if anyone has them. 
Ken


----------



## jaeckss

jaeckss said:


> my mistake mixed the numbers around its a 4380 SC it has 15 teeth and drives the beater i call it. Hope this helps.


Sorry i took so long to get back in touch with you I would like to buy the sprocket if you still have one. Will you let me know how to pay you. Thanks.


----------



## lazyd

*Lift shoe for spreader*



kblitz said:


> Thanks, yes I am interested. Please let me know how to contact you and we can proceed with the payment. JD can get the other parts, but they were expensive... I'd be interested in used if anyone has them.
> Ken


Ken, just send a good check for $120 to: Bill Doyle, 22769 483rd Ave, Flandreau SD 57028 Make sure the shipping address is with the check, I'll get it ready to ship. Thanks----------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*4380 SC sprocket*



jaeckss said:


> Sorry i took so long to get back in touch with you I would like to buy the sprocket if you still have one. Will you let me know how to pay you. Thanks.


jaeckss, Just send a good check for $55 to: Bill Doyle, 22769 483rd Ave, Flandreau SD, 57028. Make sure your shipping address is with it. I will get the sprocket ready to ship. Thanks------------Bill


----------



## jaeckss

Thank you I will put a check in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## kblitz

Thank you, I will mail check tomorrow!


----------



## Randy

I have a 1952 John Deere ground driven manure spreader , which I believe is a model M or L. I have just broken part number 4359 SC called a beater head for the middle beater. It appears to be cast and therefore not sure it can be repaired. Do you have this particular part in your collection of John Deere manure spreaders. Please respond asap.......thanks ........randy


----------



## lazyd

*Beater head*



Randy said:


> I have a 1952 John Deere ground driven manure spreader , which I believe is a model M or L. I have just broken part number 4359 SC called a beater head for the middle beater. It appears to be cast and therefore not sure it can be repaired. Do you have this particular part in your collection of John Deere manure spreaders. Please respond asap.......thanks ........randy




yes, I have it. I get $50 plus shipping for those. Thanks----------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*sprocket for your spreader*



jaeckss said:


> Thank you I will put a check in the mail tomorrow.


I got your check today. (SAT) will try to get your sprocket mailed Mon. Thank You-----------------Bill


----------



## Randy

yes, I have it. I get $50 plus shipping for those. Thanks----------------Bill

Hi Bill
It's great to know you have parts for these old spreaders. Do you have any suggestions for the correct way to remove the broken part? Do you have to take off the entire chain and sprocket assembly? Do you have to remove the beater shaft entirely to put the new part on? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated...thanks


----------



## lazyd

*Beater head remove ??*



Randy said:


> yes, I have it. I get $50 plus shipping for those. Thanks----------------Bill
> 
> Hi Bill
> It's great to know you have parts for these old spreaders. Do you have any suggestions for the correct way to remove the broken part? Do you have to take off the entire chain and sprocket assembly? Do you have to remove the beater shaft entirely to put the new part on? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated...thanks


 Randy, Yes, take off the chain and sprocket, and all the beater bars, because you are going to want to take the shaft clear out. Because your one hub is already broken, I just brake it off the rest of the way with a hammer and chisel. You have to slide the shaft one way or the other to get it out. Clean up the shaft real good with emery tape so the new hub will easily slide on it. That makes going back together easier. After it is in place, drive in a pin to hold it. I have used a roll pin. A bolt will also work.
To get the hubs off without breaking them, I end up cutting the shaft off, driving or drilling out the pin, and pressing them off in a press.
Make sure and check the other hub for cracks as they are prone to do that. They are very brittle.
Let me know if you want one and I will get it ready.------Bill


----------



## Tenorsax1

Hi - I'm looking for Bill the manure spreader guy who posts here, from South Dakota ? I'm in MA, and looking for some JD ground driven spreader parts. Hopefully we can help each other out. Thanks!


----------



## lazyd

Steve, That is one GOOD looking model "L" !! I sent you a personal email. Hope I can help you out --------------------Bill


----------



## kblitz

Hello, Just wondering if you have received my check yet? I mailed it last week, so hopefully you have. Thanks!


----------



## lazyd

*Check????*



kblitz said:


> Hello, Just wondering if you have received my check yet? I mailed it last week, so hopefully you have. Thanks!


Yes I got the check. Did you get your Part, and are you happy with it ???---------


Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Gear case for "HH"*



driverdan said:


> Bill, check will be in mail first thing Monday..I was using a team of full brother Belgians, sadly one broke a hip and I had to put him down. Now I am using my late Dad's 1940 All is Chalmers WC.....Dan


Dan, Here is the 4382 SC feed ratchet case that I have. and 2 styles of 4372 SC cover plates. (which style is yours ?) I get $75 for the back half of the case, and $100 for both halves together. Since you already bought the front cover I will only charge you $60 for the case. Either cover plate is $10. Shipping will still be $15. Total would be $85. Let me know if you are interested. You have my number. Thanks-----------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Gear case for "HH"*



lazyd said:


> Dan, Here is the 4382 SC feed ratchet case that I have. and 2 styles of 4372 SC cover plates. (which style is yours ?) I get $75 for the back half of the case, and $100 for both halves together. Since you already bought the front cover I will only charge you $60 for the case. Either cover plate is $10. Shipping will still be $15. Total would be $85. Let me know if you are interested. You have my number. Thanks-----------Bill


Dan, I sent the gear case , cover plate and 10 links of 67H chain this morning. The expected delivery date is Thurs. the 21st. Thank You !------------Bill


----------



## driverdan

*HH parts*

Bill, thanks so much for quick service. Check went out Monday A.M. Hopefully I won't need more parts, but great to know you are there if I need something...Thanks..Dan


----------



## alfalfhay

*john deere spreader parts*

Hi : I have John Deere H manure spreader, and need a apron drive sprocket. Can you be of help. Thx Wayne


----------



## alfalfhay

Bill: Do you have an apron drive sprocket for an H John deere spreader Thx alfalfhay


----------



## lazyd

*Ratchet wheel for "H" spreader*



alfalfhay said:


> Bill: Do you have an apron drive sprocket for an H John deere spreader Thx alfalfhay


Yes I do, I talked to you on the phone I believe. -------------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Get it apart ???*



Randy said:


> yes, I have it. I get $50 plus shipping for those. Thanks----------------Bill
> 
> Hi Bill
> It's great to know you have parts for these old spreaders. Do you have any suggestions for the correct way to remove the broken part? Do you have to take off the entire chain and sprocket assembly? Do you have to remove the beater shaft entirely to put the new part on? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated...thanks


I haven't heard if you got your spreader apart. I have a lower beater head off and ready, if you still need it. Let me know for sure, and I will hold it for you. Thanks------------Bill


----------



## katway

*R parts needed*

Bill, 

We talked to you on the phone a long time ago about needing some John Deere R parts. Life happened and we are finally getting around to finishing the repairs and we now need them. We were wondering if you had the upper and lower beater bars, and widespread for the R available. 

The part numbers are as follows:

Upper beater - need qty 2 each - These are #9 and #10 in parts manual for upper beater.

J 18682 C (bar, beater, 1 and 3) and J 18683 C (bar, beater, 2 and 4)

Lower beater - need qty 2 each - These are #8, #14, and #15 in parts manual for lower beater.

AC 10490 C (bar, nos. 1 and 4)
AC 10491 C (bar, nos. 2 and 5)
AC 10492 C (bar, nos. 3 and 6)

And the widespread. We would like as a unit (cylinder with sections and brackets), if possible.

Please let us know if you have them, or some of them and how much they will cost with shipping to 13658. Thanks!


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for your "R"*



katway said:


> Bill,
> 
> We talked to you on the phone a long time ago about needing some John Deere R parts. Life happened and we are finally getting around to finishing the repairs and we now need them. We were wondering if you had the upper and lower beater bars, and widespread for the R available.
> 
> The part numbers are as follows:
> 
> Upper beater - need qty 2 each - These are #9 and #10 in parts manual for upper beater.
> 
> J 18682 C (bar, beater, 1 and 3) and J 18683 C (bar, beater, 2 and 4)
> 
> Lower beater - need qty 2 each - These are #8, #14, and #15 in parts manual for lower beater.
> 
> AC 10490 C (bar, nos. 1 and 4)
> AC 10491 C (bar, nos. 2 and 5)
> AC 10492 C (bar, nos. 3 and 6)
> 
> And the widespread. We would like as a unit (cylinder with sections and brackets), if possible.
> 
> Please let us know if you have them, or some of them and how much they will cost with shipping to 13658. Thanks!


Attached are some pictures of the parts you need. As picked over as my beater bars are, I was able to find all the right ones for you !! Most people don't know they are numbered and installed in order!! I found you the complete set and they are in good shape. The wide spread we have available is also in excellent shape. They are usually rusted out. Bars are $25 each, wide spread $150. I'll have to do some checking on shipping, the closest UPS store is 40 miles away. I usually use US post office flat rate boxes on the smaller stuff. Unless you have an account with UPS ???? Not sure how that works. I'm gonna send you a private message with my info. Thanks------------------Bill


----------



## Jrherrington

Hi. I have a Deere H Series 47 manure spreader. I need the 15 tooth sprocket (part # 4380 SC) on the Left lower side for #55 chain. I also need about 50 teeth of the #55 chain. If you have one I'd sure like to know. Thanks,
Jim H


----------



## lazyd

*Sprocket for an "H"*



Jrherrington said:


> Hi. I have a Deere H Series 47 manure spreader. I need the 15 tooth sprocket (part # 4380 SC) on the Left lower side for #55 chain. I also need about 50 teeth of the #55 chain. If you have one I'd sure like to know. Thanks,
> Jim H


Jim, I know I have the sprocket. ($40+ shipping) I'll have to look in the morn to see if I have chain. I'll send pictures.----------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for the "H" spreader*



lazyd said:


> Jim, I know I have the sprocket. ($40+ shipping) I'll have to look in the morn to see if I have chain. I'll send pictures.----------Bill


Jim, here is the sprocket I have and a chain (37 links is all it takes for an "H". I can sell you more if you like.) Sprocket-$40, Chain-$10, Shipping-$15, Total- $65. Let me know---------------Bill


----------



## Jrherrington

*That's what I need*

Hi Bill. That's just what I need and I think I need the "D" shape key to keep the sprocket on the shaft. Please let me know how you prefer to be paid. Thanks!

Jim H


----------



## Jrherrington

After looking around again, I need the 15 tooth sprocket and the half-moon shaped key to keep it on the shaft. I found the missing chain. Please let me know how you'd like to be paid. I'll be out away from email for a few days, so I probably won't reply until later in the week.
Jim H


----------



## lazyd

*sprocket & key*



Jrherrington said:


> After looking around again, I need the 15 tooth sprocket and the half-moon shaped key to keep it on the shaft. I found the missing chain. Please let me know how you'd like to be paid. I'll be out away from email for a few days, so I probably won't reply until later in the week.
> Jim H


Jim, If you don,t need the chain, just send a good check for $55 to: Bill Doyle, 22769 483rd Ave., Flandreau SD 57028. I'll throw in a key. Thanks-----------Bill


----------



## JOP1950

*Part for John Deere R Spreader*

I need part 8010-c for the feed chain assembly on a John Deere R Manure Spreader. 





lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


----------



## JOP1950

First time using this forum. Just checking to see how to best communicate.


----------



## lazyd

*Feed Arm*



JOP1950 said:


> I need part 8010-c for the feed chain assembly on a John Deere R Manure Spreader.


Attached is a picture of a 8010-C feed arm I have available. Price would be $30 plus $10 shipping in the US. Thanks-----------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*8010-C arm*



JOP1950 said:


> I need part 8010-c for the feed chain assembly on a John Deere R Manure Spreader.


I sent your feed arm today. You should get it on Wed. the 19th. Good Luck with your spreader. If you need anything else, Please let me know. Thanks-----------Bill


----------



## Lizer

Hi Bill,

I have a JD Model H series 47. Tonight I busted a left link of an apron cross bar, so I need a new cross bar. Do you have one?

As a follow up question, do I just have to pick up four size 55 detachable links to connect it back up (two links per side)?

Thanks
Josh


----------



## lazyd

*Apron chain parts for "H"*



Lizer said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I have a JD Model H series 47. Tonight I busted a left link of an apron cross bar, so I need a new cross bar. Do you have one?
> 
> As a follow up question, do I just have to pick up four size 55 detachable links to connect it back up (two links per side)?
> 
> Thanks
> Josh


Josh, Actually you don't need a new cross bar if it isn't bent or broken. You can just replace the broken left end link.( $1 for used , I may have a new one for $3) Either rivet it back on or bolt it with a self locking nut. The Chain is #67. I have any apron chain part you need.-----------Bill


----------



## fremmar

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


Do you have parts for apron drive gear assembly on JD R or L


----------



## lazyd

*Apron drive parts*



fremmar said:


> Do you have parts for apron drive gear assembly on JD R or L


 Yes, I should have anything you need as far as apron drive parts. Most all the parts have a number on them. That really makes it easy for me. Some of those parts are hard to describe. Just let me know what you need.-------------Bill


----------



## RyanWayne

I need help I am looking for parts for the left side of my model "h" spreader. I need what parts that connect to the wheel and ingage the spreader as well as parts that are in the gear box. I would appreciate any help I can get trying to figure out part numbers and if a can even get them thanks


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for an "H" spreader*



RyanWayne said:


> I need help I am looking for parts for the left side of my model "h" spreader. I need what parts that connect to the wheel and ingage the spreader as well as parts that are in the gear box. I would appreciate any help I can get trying to figure out part numbers and if a can even get them thanks


 I should be able to help you with your "H". I have a few I am parting out. Are the parts missing or can you still get me the part numbers off each part ??? Pictures are also helpful.-------Bill


----------



## Leffe

Hi Lazyd,

I just bought a JD Model R and find the drive dog springs are broken on the belt side. The springs do not match what the dealer catalog shows. My machine has torsion springs behind the dogs and the model R has L222C helical compression spring 1/2" diameter and 1-1/2 long. There is not recess on the dog or clutch hub to fit a compression spring. Manuals are on the way so I do not have part numbers to share yet for the other parts.

Do I have an older version of a model R or has someone fitted some other brand into this one? The data plate is stamped model R and otherwise seems to be in good shape.

Do you have parts to get me going? 

Regards,


----------



## lazyd

*pawl prings for an "R"*



Leffe said:


> Hi Lazyd,
> 
> I just bought a JD Model R and find the drive dog springs are broken on the belt side. The springs do not match what the dealer catalog shows. My machine has torsion springs behind the dogs and the model R has L222C helical compression spring 1/2" diameter and 1-1/2 long. There is not recess on the dog or clutch hub to fit a compression spring. Manuals are on the way so I do not have part numbers to share yet for the other parts.
> 
> Do I have an older version of a model R or has someone fitted some other brand into this one? The data plate is stamped model R and otherwise seems to be in good shape.
> 
> Do you have parts to get me going?
> 
> Regards,


 The torsion springs are the correct springs for the wheel drive pawls. I don't have the number right now as I am in the house and not in the shop. I do sell a lot of them. I have no used ones. I have a few new ones. I get $7 each for them. Plus shipping. You can also get them from your dealer. They just have to look in the right place on their computer...??? The L222C springs are used in the ratchet drive pawls for the "R", "L", and "M". and on the latch of the jack. Let me know if this info helps you at all. ---------Bill


----------



## CullenLimFarm

Bill, 
Found this post after searching for a part for our R model JD spreader. Would you happen to have part j18731c?


----------



## fremmar

*Model R JD*

Have a Mennonite neighbour that requires the apron drive parts. Sprocket is fine. Mainly needs the arms. How much for entire mechanism? Marty



lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Conveyor shaft bushing for an "R"*



CullenLimFarm said:


> Bill,
> Found this post after searching for a part for our R model JD spreader. Would you happen to have part j18731c?


The number J 18731 C is a sub for this number 7993 C. (same bushing) The price is $20 plus $6 shipping. Let me know if you want it, I'll get it ready to ship.------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Apron drive Parts ???*



fremmar said:


> Have a Mennonite neighbour that requires the apron drive parts. Sprocket is fine. Mainly needs the arms. How much for entire mechanism? Marty


 It would be best to get me the numbers off the old parts. Or are they gone ? If it's the arms you need, 7994 C outer upper feed arm-$30. 7995 C outer lower feed arm-$30. 8011C inner lower feed arm-$30. 8010C inner upper feed arm-$30
Then on the other side, on the eccentric there are the upper and lower arms, they are $25 each. Any questions, you can call me. 605-864-1449----------------Bill


----------



## Leffe

Bill,

I got into my newly purchased JD Model R and there are problems that require some parts beyond the pawl springs in an earlier posting.

The left side Bearing Housing 8265C is destroyed and the axle has worn through the plate on the end of the Axle Housing J18663C to the angle where it attaches to the sill (X8231C). The shaft does not look bad so I hope a replacement bearing will not fail quickly from running on a rough surface. If I find it is rough perhaps the roller bearing can be swapped for a plastic or bronze bushing in the 8265C housing.
This is turning out to be far more work than what I thought I was getting but with the spreader purchase and two new tires it seems to late to stop.

Do you have a good bearing housing and axle housing? 

Also do you have any suggestions for getting the Eccentric 8263C to move? I do not see any set screws on the part or in the parts catalog. A three arm puller and lots of heat have not helped to get it to slide off. Once the Eccentric is off my guess is the spacer will be missing along with all of the ball bearings. Once the eccentric is off the parts list to buy may increase.

I am surprised the feed belt moved at the prior owner's when it was run there.

Regards,

David


----------



## lazyd

Leffe said:


> Bill,
> 
> I got into my newly purchased JD Model R and there are problems that require some parts beyond the pawl springs in an earlier posting.
> 
> The left side Bearing Housing 8265C is destroyed and the axle has worn through the plate on the end of the Axle Housing J18663C to the angle where it attaches to the sill (X8231C). The shaft does not look bad so I hope a replacement bearing will not fail quickly from running on a rough surface. If I find it is rough perhaps the roller bearing can be swapped for a plastic or bronze bushing in the 8265C housing.
> This is turning out to be far more work than what I thought I was getting but with the spreader purchase and two new tires it seems to late to stop.
> 
> Do you have a good bearing housing and axle housing?
> 
> Also do you have any suggestions for getting the Eccentric 8263C to move? I do not see any set screws on the part or in the parts catalog. A three arm puller and lots of heat have not helped to get it to slide off. Once the Eccentric is off my guess is the spacer will be missing along with all of the ball bearings. Once the eccentric is off the parts list to buy may increase.
> 
> I am surprised the feed belt moved at the prior owner's when it was run there.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> David


David, I should have any part you need for your "R". But you need to get it apart first...??? There are no set screws.
Here is something you can try. On the essentric ring there is a grease zerk. take out the plug that it is screwed in to, take loose both essentric arms so you can turn the zerk hole down. the ball bearings should start falling out, you may have to help them with a magnet. should be 45 of them. When they are out the essentric ring should come off. It may help, but those hubs are usually REALLY rusted on. I KNOW! I've broke a few. Let me know how that works----------Bill


----------



## llamafeeder

*need part for Model L Series 51*

Looking for a "feed ratchet". Might you have one?
thanks
LF


----------



## lazyd

*Ratchet feed parts*



llamafeeder said:


> Looking for a "feed ratchet". Might you have one?
> thanks
> LF


 Sorry it took so long for me to get back to you. Our internet provider had a break down on their tower after a storm.
Yes, I have any part you need for the feed ratchet on your "L". But there are a lot of parts to it. I need to know which parts you need. The part numbers are on all the old parts or pictures or a good description works sometimes. If you need a picture of the parts manual, I may be able to help you get that also. I hope I can help !----Bill


----------



## llamafeeder

Sorry not the best picture...I need the gear. Thanks for any help.
LF


----------



## lazyd

*ratchet feed wheel*



llamafeeder said:


> Sorry not the best picture...I need the gear. Thanks for any help.
> LF


 Here is a picture of the feed wheel I have available. part # 7996 C It has 51 teeth, none of them chipped. Price is $100 plus $15 shipping in the US. Last time I checked, John Deere has them listed for $443.33.
If you want it, just send a good check to: Bill Doyle, 22769 483rd Ave. Flandreau SD 57028 Please let me know----Thanks


----------



## llamafeeder

That looks like it. Will send a check. Thanks!
LF


----------



## lazyd

*ratchet wheel*



llamafeeder said:


> That looks like it. Will send a check. Thanks!
> LF


OK, I'll get it ready to ship. Thanks--------------Bill


----------



## ddavidson03

*Parts for JD Series L, Model 51*

Looking for part that goes on the end of the axle that helps everything turn?? on the drive side. The tire fell off and we lost this part. Can you help us?


----------



## HarveyW

Forum Moderators,

Can you develop a system whereby these manure spreader negotiations/sales are communicated outside of the forum?? Everybody else in classifides seems to do it.


----------



## lazyd

*Wheel adjusting collar???*



ddavidson03 said:


> Looking for part that goes on the end of the axle that helps everything turn?? on the drive side. The tire fell off and we lost this part. Can you help us?


Is this the part you need ? It is called the wheel adjusting collar. It really doesn't help anything turn, it adjusts the endplay on the wheel/axle and keeps the wheel from falling off.There should be one on the other side with part # 3627 SC on it. Price would be, $15 for the collar, $5 for the pin and $6 shipping. Let me know if this is the part you need. Thanks---------Bill


----------



## ddavidson03

*wheel adjusting collar*

Yes, that is exactly what I need - thank you so much. This is my first time on here, how does this work? How do I pay you? Thanks for your help!


----------



## lazyd

*ajusting collar*



ddavidson03 said:


> Yes, that is exactly what I need - thank you so much. This is my first time on here, how does this work? How do I pay you? Thanks for your help!


Just send a good check for $26 to :Bill Doyle, 22769 483 Ave., Flandreau SD 57028. I'll get it ready to ship. Make sure you send along your shipping address. Thanks------------Bill


----------



## 5310

Do you still have manure spreader parts? I know your posts are from 2012 but just checking


----------



## lazyd

*Spreader Parts !!!*



5310 said:


> Do you still have manure spreader parts? I know your posts are from 2012 but just checking


Yes I do ! Mostly John Deere, but I have a few others. What do you need ?? You can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## 5310

I have a John Deere model L I think this morning my apron was frozen and I broke the two ears for the apron drive. Wondering if you would have parts for that


----------



## 5310

I will email you pictures tomorrow of what I need. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for an "L"*



5310 said:


> I will email you pictures tomorrow of what I need. Thanks for the reply.


I have any part you need for an "L". If you have the broken parts, the numbers are cast right in to them. That makes it easy. Pictures are good too.----------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Feed Wheel*



llamafeeder said:


> That looks like it. Will send a check. Thanks!
> LF


I got your check today. Your feed wheel is in the mail. You should get it on Tues. Let me know if you need anything else. I sent along a card with my contact info. Thank You !!!-------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for the model "L" ???*



5310 said:


> I will email you pictures tomorrow of what I need. Thanks for the reply.


I don't think I ever got the pictures of your broken parts on your spreader. Did you get it fixed ???----------------Bill


----------



## TESS56

Hi I am looking for chain links for a ground driven manure spreader if there is some way I can send you a photo to see if you have the ones I need I do not know what brand spreader it is but thought maybe you can tell by photo,Please let me know Thanks Teresa


----------



## lazyd

*Chain Links*



TESS56 said:


> Hi I am looking for chain links for a ground driven manure spreader if there is some way I can send you a photo to see if you have the ones I need I do not know what brand spreader it is but thought maybe you can tell by photo,Please let me know Thanks Teresa


Teresa, You can send me some pictures to: [email protected] Also, you can post them here on the Tractor Forum. Someone else may chime in and know what kind of spreader you have. Looking forward to seeing your pictures.----------Bill


----------



## RedNak71

*2 Manure spreaders for the price of 1*

I have a John Deere Model H series 50 and New Idea #17 spreaders for sale. Asking 700 OBO for both. Great for parts both in decent shape but the pawl holder on both are broke. Im located just outside of Des Moines


----------



## zachnoble

I recently purchased a John Deere R series 1 ground drive manure spreader. The drag chain is broke which is no big deal but there is a tension sprocket bracket that is broken and i'm not sure where I can get a new one and how exactly it goes on. Any way i could get some pictures of one in working order so i will know how to put it back together. Thanks.

Zach Noble


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for an "R"*



zachnoble said:


> I recently purchased a John Deere R series 1 ground drive manure spreader. The drag chain is broke which is no big deal but there is a tension sprocket bracket that is broken and i'm not sure where I can get a new one and how exactly it goes on. Any way i could get some pictures of one in working order so i will know how to put it back together. Thanks.
> 
> Zach Noble


Zach, I should have any part you need for your "R". Which tension sprocket are we talking about ? Do you mean the 2 front sprockets the apron (drag chain) runs on ??? Or ????? Let me know----------Bill


----------



## lpfarm66

Good Afternoon Bill,
Do you have a sprocket gear for the straw spreader for a model H?
Thanks!


----------



## lazyd

*Widespread sprocket for model "H"*



lpfarm66 said:


> Good Afternoon Bill,
> Do you have a sprocket gear for the straw spreader for a model H?
> Thanks!


Is this the one you are looking for ?? part number 4371 SC [email protected]


----------



## lpfarm66

lazyd said:


> Is this the one you are looking for ?? part number 4371 SC [email protected]


Yes.. That is it ! 
Thank You.. If you do indeed have one, if you could let me know the price and what method of payment you accept and if you have PayPal. My email is the same as my username here @gmail.com. 
Thanks Again!
Larry


----------



## Oliver1961

This is is my first time on here I have a model L John Deere manure spreader that I'm trying to find the lower beater bearing cap and the plate that the bearing slides into. Thank you for your time


----------



## lazyd

*parts for an "L"*



Oliver1961 said:


> This is is my first time on here I have a model L John Deere manure spreader that I'm trying to find the lower beater bearing cap and the plate that the bearing slides into. Thank you for your time


I should have any part you need for your L. If you contact me at [email protected] we can send pictures and discuss it more. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Goinnbananas

*Web chain*

Hi Bill i need a web chain for a jd R .... Do you have one how much?


lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Web chain for "R" spreader*



Goinnbananas said:


> Hi Bill i need a web chain for a jd R .... Do you have one how much?


Yes, I should have one. I get $175 for a usable one. Where are you from? Shipping can be high on those. You may want to look at a new one, or maybe you have...??? ---------Bill


----------



## Goinnbananas

Hi Bill i am in need of the web chain for the jd R please advise if you have one for sale


----------



## Moultonfarm

I have a Model R and the tire/wheel on the chain side keeps working its way out throwing the chain. I can "screw it back in", but cannot seem to find out why?

Am I missing a part?

Sorry if this is the wrong place for the question, but there seems to be a lot of knowledge here on these spreaders.

Thank you.


----------



## lazyd

*end play on the axle of an "R"*



Moultonfarm said:


> I have a Model R and the tire/wheel on the chain side keeps working its way out throwing the chain. I can "screw it back in", but cannot seem to find out why?
> 
> Am I missing a part?
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong place for the question, but there seems to be a lot of knowledge here on these spreaders.
> 
> Thank you.


Hopefully, you have the adjusting collars and pins on the ends of the axle on your spreader ??? Sounds like you need to adjust those till you have no end play...??? Bill


----------



## Moultonfarm

I do have the adjusting collar and it appears is it set at the "tightest" spot?

The problem is occurring where the wheel/hub/axle assembly is going into the axle housing....

I have attached some images and circled the area where the axle is "unscrewing from the housing....

Hope this helps clarify....I am stumped????

Thank you!


----------



## lazyd

Moultonfarm said:


> I do have the adjusting collar and it appears is it set at the "tightest" spot?
> 
> The problem is occurring where the wheel/hub/axle assembly is going into the axle housing....
> 
> I have attached some images and circled the area where the axle is "unscrewing from the housing....
> 
> Hope this helps clarify....I am stumped????
> 
> Thank you!


OK, What about the other end of the axle ? Is it set at the tightest spot ? If so, You could try adding some washers to one end or the other to take up the wear. Making sure you add washers so the sprocket and chain lift shoe are lined up where they are supposed to be. Stay in touch. We can fix this.---------Bill


----------



## Moultonfarm

OK - I'll take a look.

Thanks Bill!


----------



## Goinnbananas

lazyd said:


> Yes, I should have one. I get $175 for a usable one. Where are you from? Shipping can be high on those. You may want to look at a new one, or maybe you have...??? ---------Bill


Shipping to Forest OH.... Or where do u live maybe road trip for my husband


----------



## lazyd

*apron chain*



Goinnbananas said:


> Shipping to Forest OH.... Or where do u live maybe road trip for my husband


Flandreau SD 57028


----------



## martinptobin

*john deere model n*

hi bill do you have the ratchet mechanism for the upper eccentric arm for the apron chain drive on model n series 1 spreader?


----------



## lazyd

*ratchet drive for "N"*



martinptobin said:


> hi bill do you have the ratchet mechanism for the upper eccentric arm for the apron chain drive on model n series 1 spreader?


The "N" is a PTO model. All of my parts machines are ground driven. But, there is a chance the ratchet drive is the same. Are your parts missing or worn out/broken ? There should be part numbers on the old parts. If you can come up with part numbers, I may have your parts. ---------Bill


----------



## Papaspumpkins

*Jd model l*

Lazy day do you have the axel bearing for a model L, left side? Maybe it's a bearing and cast housing? I don't know- as I spotted metal filings and just found pieces falling out?






QUOTE=lazyd;139719]I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
4---JD model H---1 working
2---JD model HH
7---JD model L
2---JD model K--- both working
3---JD model R
2---JD model E
1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill[/QUOTE]


----------



## lazyd

*Axle bearing for an "L"*

I should have anything you need for an "L". I have a NOS bearing for $80 or a used one for $50. After you get it apart, let me know what you need. Email me at [email protected] Thanks, Bill


----------



## featherhill

*Model H Spreader Help*

Hi Bill!

I have a JD Model H spreader in great shape but need a couple parts to rebuild tightener for the widespread drive chain assembly. Any chance you have the following parts:

- 4387 SC (sprocket, 7-tooth idler)
- 4388 SC (arm for chain tightener)

Hope you can help. Thanks!




lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*widespread tightener for an "H"*



featherhill said:


> Hi Bill!
> 
> I have a JD Model H spreader in great shape but need a couple parts to rebuild tightener for the widespread drive chain assembly. Any chance you have the following parts:
> 
> - 4387 SC (sprocket, 7-tooth idler)
> - 4388 SC (arm for chain tightener)
> 
> Hope you can help. Thanks!


Yes, I have one. $20 for the sprocket and $30 for the arm. Shipping would be $15. Attached is a picture of the one I have available.


----------



## billbondgeo

I have a John Deere Model H, Series 47 ground driven manure spreader and need the feed pawl - Part # 5329SC. If anyone has one please let me know.


----------



## lazyd

*Feed Pawl for "H"*



billbondgeo said:


> I have a John Deere Model H, Series 47 ground driven manure spreader and need the feed pawl - Part # 5329SC. If anyone has one please let me know.


I have one. I get $15 + shipping for those. ---- [email protected]


----------



## bob_pfister

Do you have an parts for an IH 125 or 155 Series Spreader? I am looking for the drive clutch assembly.

Bob Pfister


----------



## lazyd

*drive clutch for IH*



bob_pfister said:


> Do you have an parts for an IH 125 or 155 Series Spreader? I am looking for the drive clutch assembly.
> 
> Bob Pfister


No, Sorry. I only have parts for ground driven John Deere spreaders ( A few New Idea and one Moline). Maybe someone else could chime in here and help you out...??? Good Luck----------Bill


----------



## kelnbob

*gear for JD model H series 47*

I have a John Deere Model H, Series 47 ground driven manure spreader and need a gear. Not sure what it is called but it runs the apron chain. It's egg-shaped and is inside the left rear wheel. I would like to maybe give you a call to discuss as I would maybe like to come up and take a look at your parts spreader so I am sure I am getting the right part. Would you mind providing a contact number? I am about an hour south of Sioux City. Thanks for your time. -Bob


----------



## lazyd

*Feed Cam for model "H"*



kelnbob said:


> I have a John Deere Model H, Series 47 ground driven manure spreader and need a gear. Not sure what it is called but it runs the apron chain. It's egg-shaped and is inside the left rear wheel. I would like to maybe give you a call to discuss as I would maybe like to come up and take a look at your parts spreader so I am sure I am getting the right part. Would you mind providing a contact number? I am about an hour south of Sioux City. Thanks for your time. -Bob


Bob, I am removing the cut off shaft from a feed cam right now. This seems to be the only way I can get them off in one piece. Here is the Bad news.... It is the last one I have available right now. And it is sold. You can call me from time to time as I am buying selling and trading spreaders all the time. Attached is a picture of the last one I have, in the press. Is that the part you need ?? I do have one that is chipped on the edges. It will work and I will sell it cheaper.-----------Bill


----------



## deeredr

*Parts*

Hi
I am in need of a wheel for a John Deere H spreader. It is a 20" wheel and is spoked and has the hub in it, believe the part # might be JD558C. Ours is rusted out pretty bad.

Also am in need of part AC15967 for a John Deere 40 spreader.

Any help would be great

Thanks
Greg


----------



## lazyd

deeredr said:


> Hi
> I am in need of a wheel for a John Deere H spreader. It is a 20" wheel and is spoked and has the hub in it, believe the part # might be JD558C. Ours is rusted out pretty bad.
> 
> Also am in need of part AC15967 for a John Deere 40 spreader.
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> Thanks
> Greg


Greg, Yes I have a good wheel for you. Most of them are rusted out. I am away from the shop for a few days but you can email me and I will send you a picture of what I have and a price. I have nothing for the 40, Sorry-------Bill ---- [email protected]


----------



## Nolemaker

*Model L spread won't go forward*



lazyd said:


> Just curious, Did you ever figure out your spreader problem ??-----------Bill


I am looking to purchase a L spreader that hasn't been used for a long time. The person selling it said that it would not go forward. In your post you asked about the lever. Is that a possible cause for not going forward. I am asking what should I look for to ascertain the possible cause. Is this a common easy fix or potential a difficult one based upon the difficulty in finding the necessary part to fix it.


----------



## Horsedrawn35

*Model E*

I am looking for parts for a JD Model E Manure spreader. 

A362SC These are castings inside the widespread on the back.


----------



## lazyd

*parts for an "E"*



Horsedrawn35 said:


> I am looking for parts for a JD Model E Manure spreader.
> 
> A362SC These are castings inside the widespread on the back.


I should have those parts. I will check tomorrow. I hope they aren't covered with snow from today ! You can email me at --- [email protected]


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for an "E"*



Horsedrawn35 said:


> I am looking for parts for a JD Model E Manure spreader.
> 
> A362SC These are castings inside the widespread on the back.


Horsedrawn, I am not coming up with that number anywhere in my book. What I think you are talking about is 4264 SC and 4265 SC, there is a left and right, a cast piece in each end of the wide spread tube...??? Could you please send me a picture to my email ? or check the numbers again ??-----------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Maybe I figured it out...???*



Horsedrawn35 said:


> I am looking for parts for a JD Model E Manure spreader.
> 
> A362SC These are castings inside the widespread on the back.


By chance could that number be 4362 SC ??? If so, there is no left and right like I said. These are from, according to my books, a later "E" (?) or an "H", "K", "L", "M", "R"...??? email me at: [email protected] and I will get you payment and shipping info--------------Bill


----------



## Horsedrawn35

*Parts*

4362SC is the correct number. Both parts, right and left are the same.


----------



## johndeere6910

*john deere manure spreader*

yes i a m looking for the star part on john deere h manure spreader that holes the beader finger bar on the manure spreader would u happen to have 1 that isnt cracked


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for "H"*



johndeere6910 said:


> yes i a m looking for the star part on john deere h manure spreader that holes the beader finger bar on the manure spreader would u happen to have 1 that isnt cracked


Are you talking about the top or bottom beater ? Either way, I have one. email me at [email protected] then I can send you a picture and a price with shipping. I will need your shipping address. Thanks--------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Beater Head*



johndeere6910 said:


> yes i a m looking for the star part on john deere h manure spreader that holes the beader finger bar on the manure spreader would u happen to have 1 that isnt cracked


Here are the 2 different styles of beater heads. Upper and lower. I have both available. Let me know if you need one. Thanks-----------Bill


----------



## Circlehstables

*Lost hub end*

Bill, I have a model L John Deere spreader. One of the hub ends that goes over the end of the axle fell off. Do you have any for sale? It slides over the axle after the wheel is installed and a pin holds it all together. Thanks!
Josh


----------



## lazyd

*Wheel Adjusting collar*



Circlehstables said:


> Bill, I have a model L John Deere spreader. One of the hub ends that goes over the end of the axle fell off. Do you have any for sale? It slides over the axle after the wheel is installed and a pin holds it all together. Thanks!
> Josh


Yes Josh, I have those. Should be Part # 3627 SC. (you can check the other side, they are the same) Email me and we'll get you fixed up. [email protected]-------------------Bill


----------



## Dsikes

*John Deere 33*

Do you still carry parts for spreaders?


----------



## Dsikes

*Manure spreader parts*

I have an old John Deere 33 manure spreader that I'm looking for parts for. I need the connecting rod & cap and a crank. Part #'s 12900 c, 12945c & 12945c. Or anyone that has a spreader itself. Help!


----------



## lazyd

*Spreader parts*



Dsikes said:


> Do you still carry parts for spreaders?


Yes I do, but only for the old Ground Driven ones. Wish I could help. Bill


----------



## pipeliner

*L model spreader sprocket*

I am needing the gear that goes on the rear big beater. Part no. 8004c. If anyone could help me out where to find this I would appreciate it thanks


----------



## nshaw

*Model H*



lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


Looking for the left hand hanger bracket and bearing for Johne deere H


----------



## lazyd

*hanger bracket????*



nshaw said:


> Looking for the left hand hanger bracket and bearing for Johne deere H


Where would this bracket and bearing be located? Do you mean clear back on the wide spread ??? A picture would help. Also each part has the part number right on it. I should have about any part you need for an "H" I am just not clear on which part.-------------Bill


----------



## nshaw

Yes, back left hanger bracket. I don't know this site well but someone posted a picture with part numbers. it would be #26 in the sematic and the part number is 4369 SC. After looking at the spreader again I think the bracket is all I need at this point. Thanks Nowell


----------



## lazyd

*Bracket*



nshaw said:


> Yes, back left hanger bracket. I don't know this site well but someone posted a picture with part numbers. it would be #26 in the sematic and the part number is 4369 SC. After looking at the spreader again I think the bracket is all I need at this point. Thanks Nowell


You can go ahead and email me ----- [email protected] ----It may be easier for you...???-----------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Hanger bracket for "H" spreader*



nshaw said:


> Yes, back left hanger bracket. I don't know this site well but someone posted a picture with part numbers. it would be #26 in the sematic and the part number is 4369 SC. After looking at the spreader again I think the bracket is all I need at this point. Thanks Nowell


Nowell, Here is a picture of the 4369 SC hanger bracket I have for you. Let me know if you still need it. ---------Bill


----------



## littledavie

*John Deere L model manure spreader*

Looking for a support, feed control, part number AC 11534 C. Do you have one and what's the price?


----------



## lazyd

*Support for an "L"*



littledavie said:


> Looking for a support, feed control, part number AC 11534 C. Do you have one and what's the price?


Do you need just the support, no levers or linkage ? If so, it would be $50 plus shipping, depending on where you are. Please email me [email protected] Thank You------------Bill


----------



## billjonkey

*JD Model K Manure Spreader*

Bill, I lost a part from my Model K and need to replace it. It is the entire bearing housing from the left side of the upper beater assembly. Part #'s are: 11H 139R (Spring collar), 3604 SC (Adjustable Collar), 3707 SC (Washer), 933 SC (Roller Bearing), JD 7759 (Straight Fitting), and 4375 SC (Bearing Housing). The bearing housing has a cast number of 375 SC. Guess it fell off in the field during use.

I live in Northern Nevada..could you give me a price including shipping.

Thanks so much, Bill (775.721.9178)


----------



## lazyd

*Lost top beater brg. on a "K"*



billjonkey said:


> Bill, I lost a part from my Model K and need to replace it. It is the entire bearing housing from the left side of the upper beater assembly. Part #'s are: 11H 139R (Spring collar), 3604 SC (Adjustable Collar), 3707 SC (Washer), 933 SC (Roller Bearing), JD 7759 (Straight Fitting), and 4375 SC (Bearing Housing). The bearing housing has a cast number of 375 SC. Guess it fell off in the field during use.
> 
> I live in Northern Nevada..could you give me a price including shipping.
> 
> Thanks so much, Bill (775.721.9178)


Attached is a picture of the parts I have available. Brg. assembly-$25, adjusting collar-$5, washer-$1, cotter pin--no charge. Shipping- $7, TOTAL---$38
If you want these parts, just send a good check to : Bill Doyle, 22769 483rd Ave., Flandreau SD 57028 
Or contact my [email protected]


----------



## panhd

*John Deere model h manure spreader parts*



lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


I have a John Deere model H with a broken feed cam. JD Part # 4356SC. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## lazyd

*Feed Cam for an "H"*



panhd said:


> I have a John Deere model H with a broken feed cam. JD Part # 4356SC. Can anyone help me out?


I may have one extra. I will look tomorrow. email me [email protected] I will send you a picture if I have one, with the price.---------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Feed Cam for model "H"*



lazyd said:


> I may have one extra. I will look tomorrow. email me [email protected] I will send you a picture if I have one, with the price.---------Bill


Here is a picture of the only feed cam I have available at this time. It is worn on the ends. It would work this way but probably should be rebuilt. I get $240 for a good one. I will sell this one for $100 plus shipping. Contact me on my email if you have any more questions.--------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for your "N"*



martinptobin said:


> hi bill do you have the ratchet mechanism for the upper eccentric arm for the apron chain drive on model n series 1 spreader?


Do you still need parts for your Model "N" ? I bought 2 today. I will be parting them out. Contact me at [email protected] Thanks------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

*Parts for your model "N"*



martinptobin said:


> hi bill do you have the ratchet mechanism for the upper eccentric arm for the apron chain drive on model n series 1 spreader?


Do you still need parts for your Model "N" spreader ? I bought 2 of them yesterday and I will be parting them out. Please contact me at [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Jojn Baum

Hello lazyd

I have a JD Model H spreader, and need the bearings and housings for the lower toothed spinning bar. The previous owner obviously never owned a grease gun and the bearing housings are worn beyond repair. Part numbers are Housing: 1285SC, and Bearing: 4364SC. Please advise if they're available and cost. One would get me by, but two sets would be great.

Regards,

John


----------



## BigT

Hello John, welcome to the tractor forum.

You can contact lazyd via email at: [email protected]


----------



## Jojn Baum

BigT said:


> Hello John, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> You can contact lazyd via email at: [email protected]


thanks,

John


----------



## LaneFFA

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


I am looking for several parts for a John Deere R manure spreader I am restoring for my FFA project. Do you have any of these parts:
Wide spread drive chain and gear
Fender for main drive chain
Cover for Feed ratchet gear
Thanks - Lane


----------



## BigT

Hello Lane, welcome to the forum.

You can contact lazyd via email at: [email protected]


----------



## Jojn Baum

LazyD (Bill) took good care of my needs. Quick service and a pleasant guy. A+ Rating.


----------



## lazyd

Thanks John ! I hope Your "H" is running smooth again !----------Bill


----------



## Jojn Baum

Gotta love the older designs. So easy to fix. Took 1/2 hour to change both bearings and sleeves. It doesn't bang around now. Thanks again.


----------



## David DeVos

OK - It's 2017, and I'm wondering if you still have parts for the Model L. I need chain links and cross bars, or if the price was OK - I'd buy the entire floor chain and cross bar links.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy David, welcome to the tractor forum. You can contact (email) lazyd at [email protected]. Good Luck.


----------



## lazyd

David DeVos said:


> OK - It's 2017, and I'm wondering if you still have parts for the Model L. I need chain links and cross bars, or if the price was OK - I'd buy the entire floor chain and cross bar links.


Hey David, Yes I still have spreaders I am parting out. Last count, I have 81 of them all the way from working spreaders (For Sale) down to parts spreaders. email me at [email protected] and I will get you fixed up.----------Bill


----------



## Ikuzma

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


Bill I'm looking for a part...part number J19877, the housing bearing. And also 990, the beating roller. Both for a model H, series 47 speared. Ground driven. Looking for a price and if you have any available.


----------



## Grassfarmer

lazyd said:


> Hey David, Yes I still have spreaders I am parting out. Last count, I have 81 of them all the way from working spreaders (For Sale) down to parts spreaders. email me at [email protected] and I will get you fixed up.----------Bill





lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


 Hi Bill I have a Model; R spreader and need a 42" upper Beater bar preferably a 2-4 bar. Do you have any or do I have to make one?


----------



## lazyd

Ikuzma said:


> Bill I'm looking for a part...part number J19877, the housing bearing. And also 990, the beating roller. Both for a model H, series 47 speared. Ground driven. Looking for a price and if you have any available.


I do not come up with that number on the axle bearing housing. My book for a model "H" shows the left as 4361SC and the right as 4360SC. Which side are you working on ? email me at [email protected] and we will get you fixed up. I have the roller bearing new or used.--------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

Grassfarmer said:


> Hi Bill I have a Model; R spreader and need a 42" upper Beater bar preferably a 2-4 bar. Do you have any or do I have to make one?


I have that 2-4 beater bar you need. email me at [email protected] and we'll get you going again.----------Bill


----------



## Grassfarmer

lazyd said:


> I have that 2-4 beater bar you need. email me at [email protected] and we'll get you going again.----------Bill


Thanks, I tried-to send you an email but would not go. Could I call you?


----------



## bluestyle11

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


Bill

Wondering I if you have any parts for a JD 34A spreader?

The bed chain barely moves and actually stops moving for several ratchets before proceeding a few links. I have the rod on the cam tightened (shortened) as far as it will go. Everything seems to be in decent shape on the outside. It's been doing this for a few months, and each time I shorten that rod on the cam and it worked again for a few days before acting up.
Seems to work better when fully loaded than empty as well.

Any thoughts as to what I should be looking for?

Appreciate any help.

Jim


----------



## lazyd

bluestyle11 said:


> Bill
> 
> Wondering I if you have any parts for a JD 34A spreader?
> 
> The bed chain barely moves and actually stops moving for several ratchets before proceeding a few links. I have the rod on the cam tightened (shortened) as far as it will go. Everything seems to be in decent shape on the outside. It's been doing this for a few months, and each time I shorten that rod on the cam and it worked again for a few days before acting up.
> Seems to work better when fully loaded than empty as well.
> 
> Any thoughts as to what I should be looking for?
> 
> Appreciate any help.
> 
> Jim


Jim, Sorry I only have parts for the old ground driven spreaders. I am not familiar with the 34A at all. Wish I could help. Maybe someone else on the Forum can...???


----------



## spreader98

lazyd said:


> Jim, Sorry I only have parts for the old ground driven spreaders. I am not familiar with the 34A at all. Wish I could help. Maybe someone else on the Forum can...???


could it be you need to take out a link or two . the chain may be slipping over the sprocket. also do you mean model A year 34


----------



## lazyd

spreader98 said:


> could it be you need to take out a link or two . the chain may be slipping over the sprocket. also do you mean model A year 34


I am not sure, but I think the model "A" spreader was earlier than "34...???-------Bill


----------



## spreader98

lazyd said:


> I am not sure, but I think the model "A" spreader was earlier than "34...???-------Bill


my literature say model A B C were mfg. 1912- 1936


----------



## pete cain

Hello LazyD (and everyone else too!). My name is Pete and I have a (customer's) old JD manure spreader. It needs 2 of the cast wheels that mount to the axles at the rear of the machine with the things that look like fork tines on it. By now, you've probably realized that I don't have any idea what I'm doing, but I can tell broken parts when I see 'em. I uploaded a few pics, and drew on one "broken parts" to show what I'm looking for. Do you, or does anyone else reading this have these? if so, please email me, and we can talk turkey. I appreciate your help, thank you!


----------



## Jeremiah Vermont

Hi, I have a ground drive horse driven manure spreader, I cannot identify the name of it, It is really old, I broke the gear that adjust the spead of the belt. Bec the belt was froze down. REALLY STUPID. I should have checked the belt before loading it. Anyway, I am wandering if I could he help in knowing where to find a replacement part for it.


----------



## lazyd

pete cain said:


> Hello LazyD (and everyone else too!). My name is Pete and I have a (customer's) old JD manure spreader. It needs 2 of the cast wheels that mount to the axles at the rear of the machine with the things that look like fork tines on it. By now, you've probably realized that I don't have any idea what I'm doing, but I can tell broken parts when I see 'em. I uploaded a few pics, and drew on one "broken parts" to show what I'm looking for. Do you, or does anyone else reading this have these? if so, please email me, and we can talk turkey. I appreciate your help, thank you!


Pete, looks like you need a pair of 4359 SC beater heads. The part # should be on your broken ones. Email me [email protected] and I can get you some prices. Looks like you also need the left side spiral sections for the widespread...???


----------



## lazyd

Jeremiah Vermont said:


> Hi, I have a ground drive horse driven manure spreader, I cannot identify the name of it, It is really old, I broke the gear that adjust the spead of the belt. Bec the belt was froze down. REALLY STUPID. I should have checked the belt before loading it. Anyway, I am wandering if I could he help in knowing where to find a replacement part for it.


Jeremiah, I would have parts for it if it's a John Deere spreader. Is there a way you can post pictures of the spreader so we can first ID it? Or email me at [email protected] Hope I can help!------Bill


----------



## 6handicap

Bill, new member here. My uncle is rebuilding an R spreader, needing some parts, as follows..
LL222C Coil spring
8267C Tower Lock
19H1732 Screw Cam
J19836C Bracket
J20199C Bracket
19H1791 ??
14H812 ??
12H304 ??
If you have these parts please let me know the price and shipping to southwestern Nebraska.
Thanks for your time and assistance.
Al


----------



## lazyd

6handicap said:


> Bill, new member here. My uncle is rebuilding an R spreader, needing some parts, as follows..
> LL222C Coil spring
> 8267C Tower Lock
> 19H1732 Screw Cam
> J19836C Bracket
> J20199C Bracket
> 19H1791 ??
> 14H812 ??
> 12H304 ??
> If you have these parts please let me know the price and shipping to southwestern Nebraska.
> Thanks for your time and assistance.
> Al


Al, I am gonna need a little help identifying these parts. Are you getting the numbers off the old parts (sometimes they are hard to read)or do you have a parts manual? My parts book doesn't list some of them. Attached is a picture of 2 styles of bracket I believe you are talking about, with the 8267 C PAWL, lock on them. Also the L 222 C spring. We would need to know which style bracket you need. Email me at [email protected] and I can better assist you. I have about anything you need for an "R". Hope I can help !--------Bill


----------



## 6handicap

lazyd said:


> Al, I am gonna need a little help identifying these parts. Are you getting the numbers off the old parts (sometimes they are hard to read)or do you have a parts manual? My parts book doesn't list some of them. Attached is a picture of 2 styles of bracket I believe you are talking about, with the 8267 C PAWL, lock on them. Also the L 222 C spring. We would need to know which style bracket you need. Email me at [email protected] and I can better assist you. I have about anything you need for an "R". Hope I can help !--------Bill


Bill, I called my uncle, he said it is on page 20 of the "R" manual. Items 6 to 11, page 20. I tried to email but it keeps kicking back as not delivered. Thanks
Al


----------



## Denny B.

Bill, I was hoping you had an apron chain for a John Deere model R spreader. Can you please let me know if you do. Thank you.


----------



## lazyd

Denny B. said:


> Bill, I was hoping you had an apron chain for a John Deere model R spreader. Can you please let me know if you do. Thank you.


Yes I should have a good one. But we got a bunch more snow...Email me at [email protected] and I can tell you about it. Thanks------------Bill


----------



## Steve Huff

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


Bill,
I'm looking for parts for a John Deere 47 H. I need the 60 tooth ratchet feed Part number 5167SC, and the outer and inner case for the feed ratchet. I also need 4368SC right hanger... [email protected]


----------



## John Horn Horn

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


Just noticed this thread--not recent but thought I would try--would you have a set of drive wheels for an R spreader? thanks, john horn


----------



## sixbales

Howdy John, welcome to the tractor forum. You can contact (email) lazyd (Bill) at [email protected]. Good Luck.


----------



## lazyd

Thanks sixbales. John got in touch with me.-----BILL


----------



## Monte Fjare

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


Bill ,I’m looking for the top beeter assembly on a model he spreader wondered if you could help. Thanks Monte


----------



## Monte Fjare

Monte Fjare said:


> Bill ,I’m looking for the top beeter assembly on a model he spreader wondered if you could help. Thanks Monte


Sorry Model hh


----------



## lazyd

Monte Fjare said:


> Sorry Model hh


Yes, I should have all the parts you need for the upper beater. I'm guessing you need the cast iron beater heads, bars, do you need the shaft too ?? Just how much of an assembly do you need ?? My Email is [email protected] Then I can send you some prices and pictures. Hope I can help you with your "HH".-------Bill


----------



## Monte Fjare

lazyd said:


> Yes, I should have all the parts you need for the upper beater. I'm guessing you need the cast iron beater heads, bars, do you need the shaft too ?? Just how much of an assembly do you need ?? My Email is [email protected] Then I can send you some prices and pictures. Hope I can help you with your "HH".-------Bill[/


----------



## Monte Fjare

I would be interested in the whole assembly if it was all in good and complete ,but give me a price on it first if you would please . I live in south central Montana so would have to figure out shipping. Where are you located? Thanks Monte


----------



## Jim Adams

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Jim, welcome to the tractor forum. There is no message with your post. Try posting again, or you can email lazyd (Bill) at [email protected]. Good Luck.


----------



## lazyd

Jim got ahold of me on my email. Thanks again sixbales!-------Bill


----------



## Adam Nevins

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


Hi, I have a new to me I believe is a john deere model H manure spreader. I've found a few gears locked up. I have broke those loose. I am however having trouble releasing the sprawls I guess they are called from the sprocket. I also don't see how to remove the sprockets from one of the slingers at the back of the bed. Are there any videos or repair manuals to download or buy. Thanks Adam


----------



## lazyd

Adam, I see by the picture you sent me , your spreader is Not a John Deere. I won't have any parts for you. Wish I could help.---Bill


----------



## Frank71453

lazyd said:


> *4380 SC sprocket*
> 
> 
> 
> Duane ,
> You just send a Good check for $50 to me,( if you are in the U.S.) and I will turn around and send you the sprocket ! Bill Doyle
> 22769 483rd Ave.
> Flandreau SD 57028
> 
> Do you need the woodruff key too ? If so I will send one along N/C. Make sure your return address is on it so I know where to send it. Thanks -------------Bill


Bill,
I have purchased a deere model H spreader.
I would like to purchase an owners manual with parts breakdown.
I am wondering where/how one determines the series number?
I can't get the apron chain to work.
Operators lever on the right (facing the front of spreader) is full down position.
Wheel turns the lobe, but the ratchet assy doesn't turn the apron chain.
Frank71453 in TN


----------



## lazyd

Frank71453 said:


> Bill,
> I have purchased a deere model H spreader.
> I would like to purchase an owners manual with parts breakdown.
> I am wondering where/how one determines the series number?
> I can't get the apron chain to work.
> Operators lever on the right (facing the front of spreader) is full down position.
> Wheel turns the lobe, but the ratchet assy doesn't turn the apron chain.
> Frank71453 in TN


Is the big spring on the bottom of the gearbox?


----------



## Frank71453

lazyd said:


> Is the big spring on the bottom of the gearbox?


there is a spring on the bottom, but it's one from TSC (not the original).
The apron ratchet worked for one load and then quit.


----------



## lazyd

Frank71453 said:


> there is a spring on the bottom, but it's one from TSC (not the original).
> The apron ratchet worked for one load and then quit.


Frank, The spring has to be strong enough to return the gearbox so it can get another bite. If you email me: [email protected] I will send you a owners manual/parts book. Then we can communicate better.---------Bill


----------



## lazyd

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


Just to update this post. I now have between 75 and 80 old Ground Driven Manure Spreaders I am parting out. Mostly John Deere but I also have a few other brands. Also I rebuild 1 or 2 spreaders each year and offer them for sale. Contact me at : [email protected]


----------



## Richard Snyder

Hi, I am looking for a source for tires for a JD R, 7.5 20 I3
any ideas?


----------



## lazyd

Richard Snyder said:


> Hi, I am looking for a source for tires for a JD R, 7.5 20 I3
> any ideas?


I am not sure where you are located, but you could try: My Next Tire out of Firth NE. 1-402-791-2004 or 1-888-513-8473. A friend of mine got some from them and they were reasonable. I usually have plenty of used tires but I am kind of low on them right now. I would suggest getting new ones.---Bill


----------



## Richard Snyder

Thanks Bill.


----------



## Richard Snyder

On the top bar above the business end of a JD R, I've got a hand crank chain linked set of boards, the hand crank also has a gear and pawl system connected to the floor chain ground drive engage system. I have no idea what this is for, help. Should I rebuild it or take it off? I plan on painting the metal and linseed oiling the wood, using this for horse manure + pine shavings on roadstand vegetable production


----------



## lazyd

Richard Snyder said:


> On the top bar above the business end of a JD R, I've got a hand crank chain linked set of boards, the hand crank also has a gear and pawl system connected to the floor chain ground drive engage system. I have no idea what this is for, help. Should I rebuild it or take it off? I plan on painting the metal and linseed oiling the wood, using this for horse manure + pine shavings on roadstand vegetable production
> 
> 
> View attachment 43427
> View attachment 43429


That is an endgate attachment. They are used for wet sloppy manure that wants to run out the back! (hog manure) You shouldn't need it for horse manure. I would actually be interested in buying those parts from you if you decide you don't want them. Where are you located ? Contact me. [email protected]


----------



## Richard Snyder

Hi Bill,

I am on the eastern shore of VA. I was more interested in what it was for and how it worked. Growing up, we only used spreaders for sweet corn trash, dad said "no animals!". Would it have been laid along the bottom to help move the manure aft? 

The spreader is in good barn-kept shape for its age, even the wood except for the broken slats on on the endgate attachment and the tires, so I'd like to keep it all together even if I'm not immediately using that part, but thanks for information and for the offer- if I get short on cash I'll let you know!

Duke


----------



## lazyd

Richard Snyder said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I am on the eastern shore of VA. I was more interested in what it was for and how it worked. Growing up, we only used spreaders for sweet corn trash, dad said "no animals!". Would it have been laid along the bottom to help move the manure aft?
> 
> The spreader is in good barn-kept shape for its age, even the wood except for the broken slats on on the endgate attachment and the tires, so I'd like to keep it all together even if I'm not immediately using that part, but thanks for information and for the offer- if I get short on cash I'll let you know!
> 
> Duke


Duke, No, it didn't lay on the bottom. It cranked down so it was vertical to hold any wet sloppy manure from running out between the beater bars. You can crank it up when not in use. Attached is a picture out of some literature I have on an "R". I have an extra copy if you are interested. It is Predelivery instructions for the "R". 20 pages ($20) Email me [email protected]


----------



## bigvin332000

I am working on a ferguson manure spreader on the slip clutch for the beaters it will not stay engaged. I cleaned up all old grease and gunk and put back together still will not engage .waiting for a parts book that I purchased. any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## lazyd

bigvin332000 said:


> I am working on a ferguson manure spreader on the slip clutch for the beaters it will not stay engaged. I cleaned up all old grease and gunk and put back together still will not engage .waiting for a parts book that I purchased. any ideas would be greatly appreciated


Wish I could help you with your Ferguson. I mostly deal with JD. Could you post a picture on here? Maybe someone could help...???----Bill


----------



## jmspil54

Hi Bill -- I posted another place but am new to the site so don't know if you go that one. I have a JD Series 47 manure spreader and need a replacement chain for the rear sprocket. The one I have for the front sprocket is stamped 55. Do you know how I can get a replacement chain? Thanks. John S


----------



## lazyd

jmspil54 said:


> Hi Bill -- I posted another place but am new to the site so don't know if you go that one. I have a JD Series 47 manure spreader and need a replacement chain for the rear sprocket. The one I have for the front sprocket is stamped 55. Do you know how I can get a replacement chain? Thanks. John S


I should have about any part you need for your spreader. And yes I have a chain. You can Best contact me at: [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## Leonard

I need two front idler sprockets for a john deer model H series 50 ground driven spreader. They are 6 point sprockets for a 3/4 in shaft, for 67h chain.


----------



## lazyd

Leonard said:


> I need two front idler sprockets for a john deer model H series 50 ground driven spreader. They are 6 point sprockets for a 3/4 in shaft, for 67h chain.


Leonard, I have those sprockets for you. Do you need just the sprockets or the brackets too? Contact me [email protected] and we will get you back to hauling manure.----------Bill


----------



## Frank Reed

lazyd said:


> I have several (24) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 4---JD model H---1 working
> 2---JD model HH
> 7---JD model L
> 2---JD model K--- both working
> 3---JD model R
> 2---JD model E
> 1---IH model 200 (?) 4-wheeler
> 3---New Idea 1-- 4-wheeler 2 -- 2-wheelers
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices------------------Bill


I have a 1940 Case T-6 manure spreader and need the following parts: LS-411 Grease/Dust Cap & LS-1968-S Linch Pin


----------



## Frank Reed

I have a 1940 Case T-6 manure spreader and need the following parts: LS-411 Grease/Dust Cap & LS-1968-S Linch Pin


----------



## Frank Reed

I have a 1940 Case T-6 manure spreader and need the following parts: LS-411 Grease/Dust Cap & LS-1968-S Linch Pin


----------



## Frank Reed

I have a 1940 Case T-6 manure spreader and need the following parts: LS-411 Grease/Dust Cap & LS-1968-S Linch Pin


----------



## lazyd

Frank Reed said:


> I have a 1940 Case T-6 manure spreader and need the following parts: LS-411 Grease/Dust Cap & LS-1968-S Linch Pin


Sorry, I have no Case spreaders I am parting out. Wish I could help.


----------



## RobT1050

Hello lazyd,
I was referred to you by another member who watches your thread.
I have a John Deere Model L Series 1 and the conveyor chain on the bottom that feeds the manure towards the flippers constantly turns when empty whether the throw out lever is engaged or disengaged. And, when I load it with manure the chain does not move at all or will work intermittently. I bought it used and am unsure if any parts are missing or broken. 1. Would you know what would cause this? 2. Would you have, or know where I could find an owner's/operators manual, a service/technical manual, and a parts catalog for the Model L?

Thanks.


----------



## lazyd

Sounds like something is out of adjustment or broke. I do have an extra operator's manual for that spreader. I also can send you a parts manual. email me at: [email protected] And we can fix you up. When you figure out what parts you need, we should have them. We are parting out several model "L's"-------------Bill


----------



## lovemymules

Looking for parts for a Model H maure spreader. The parts diagrams calls them 20 and 21


----------



## lazyd

lovemymules said:


> Looking for parts for a Model H maure spreader. The parts diagrams calls them 20 and 21


OK, but that is the Key number. I will need the actual Part number. I should have about anything you need for an "H". I hope we can help.----------Bill---- You can also contact me at: [email protected] Thanks


----------



## Ptkeefe

lazyd said:


> *axle parts for an "H"*
> 
> 
> 
> I should have all those parts for your "H". There is a left and right to the bearings. I'll need to know which one you need. Thanks---------Bill
> 
> Bearing with housing-----$100
> Hub and pawl holder-----$100
> Pawls-------------------$10 ea.
> Plus shipping
> Maybe $20 in the US


i am looking for part number 4361 SC, a left rear axle bearing for an “H”. Would you have this part?


----------



## lazyd

Ptkeefe said:


> i am looking for part number 4361 SC, a left rear axle bearing for an “H”. Would you have this part?


Yes, I should be able to help you. Please email me at [email protected] Thanks


----------



## jaygubert

Looking for parts for a John Deer Model H manure spreader. The parts diagrams calls them Key# 26 Part Number 4369 SC (Left Hanger)

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## lazyd

Yes we should be able to come up with that part. Thanks for emailing me !


----------



## Randy Lipscomb

Restoring antique manure spreader.
i am looking for wheels the will fit an old new process spreader . it currently has 17.5 6 lug wheels. What wheel will fit .


----------



## lazyd

What model spreader are you working on ?? I deal in the John Deere Ground Driven models. They all have spoked wheels with no lug bolts unless it has the hub option for truck and bus wheels...??? Very Rare. I have never seen one. If you don't know the model, maybe post a picture of it. I hope we can help.


----------



## Randy Lipscomb

i’ve yet to haul it home. it’s about 20 miles away. i don’t have pics yet. i did measure the wheels and they measured 17.5 with 6 lugs. it was in a yard used for a flower planter.


----------



## Randy Lipscomb

it doesn’t have any identifying badges that i can find so far . it has flat steel bottom and sides


----------



## lazyd

Sooooooo, New Process, I have not heard of that brand. Got a picture ??


----------



## pogobill

How about a New Idea!?!


----------



## Randy Lipscomb

Ferguson type A-J0-20 s/n 1602


----------



## Randy Lipscomb

would anyone have parts for a 1950 Ferguson type A-J0-20 spreader


----------



## pogobill

lazyd said:


> Sooooooo, New Process, I have not heard of that brand. Got a picture ??


I was reading an article last evening about a 1967 Dodge Power Wagon, the early post war body style. It mentioned the the "New Process" transmission and transfer case!


----------



## Randy Lipscomb




----------



## Randy Lipscomb

Ferguson type 20 with 6 lug wheels


----------



## Randy Lipscomb

ID tag on the spreader


----------



## pogobill

It sure looks like a Ferguson.
Looks like I was a day late and a dollar short with my post!


----------



## lazyd

Randy Lipscomb said:


> View attachment 58175


Looks pretty Solid...??? Probably a rare find. I have seen alot of old spreaders but I have never seen one like that. Is the axle free?? Could be tough finding parts but what an adventure it would be restoring it! Good Luck.


----------



## pogobill

https://www.southwestwheel.com/p-2014-107254.aspx
Are the wheels spoked? 
https://www.cottagecraftworks.com/iron-steel-spoke-implement-wagon-wheel
Do a little research into Implement wheels. I'm sure there are many out there that would fit.


----------



## Randy Lipscomb

yes it’s certainly unusual. sadly i think the axle is bound up. the wheels







are not spoked
they measure 17.5 inches


----------



## lazyd

Randy Lipscomb said:


> yes it’s certainly unusual. sadly i think the axle is bound up. the wheels
> View attachment 58191
> are not spoked
> they measure 17.5 inches


Are you measuring across the rim or are the tires marked 17.5 ?? I think I have a pair of 18" 6-bolt wheels with tires that may work...???


----------



## Lorin Hammon

lazyd said:


> I have several (80+) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 18---JD model H
> 10--JD model HH 1 working
> 23---JD model L
> 12---JD model K
> 13---JD model R 1 working
> 3---JD model E
> 3---Moline
> 
> This is an updated list 3-14-2020
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices. Thanks-----Bill ----- [email protected]


----------



## Lorin Hammon

Hi Bill I am looking to find a axle hub 4361sc and Bearing 990sc I think. Left hand as standing behind and looking forward. thanks Lorin


----------



## Blake Dangelo

Does anyone know what kind of manure spreader this is and the model? It’s been repainted and was sitting for 20 years looking get it fixed up and used again. No markings or anything on it I’m assuming it’s not original paint


----------



## Blake Dangelo

Does anyone know what kind of manure spreader this is and the model? It’s been repainted and was sitting for 20 years looking get it fixed up and used again. No markings or anything on it I’m assuming it’s not original paint


----------



## pogobill

It's from the Farmall / McCormick Deering clan, I believe. A model 100 or a 200.


----------



## Blake Dangelo

Your right it looks exactly like a international 100 series. I got it all in seized but in the process the belt broke to move the manure are they all the same part for the 100 series or do I have to do some more digging.


----------



## spreader98

Blake Dangelo said:


> Does anyone know what kind of manure spreader this is and the model? It’s been repainted and was sitting for 20 years looking get it fixed up and used again. No markings or anything on it I’m assuming it’s not original paint


not for shure but looks like a ferguson that had found several years ago. and sold to a guy in Red Cloud Ne. he collected then


----------



## lazyd

Blake Dangelo said:


> Does anyone know what kind of manure spreader this is and the model? It’s been repainted and was sitting for 20 years looking get it fixed up and used again. No markings or anything on it I’m assuming it’s not original paint


Sorry I'm a little slow. I just saw this post today. That is a model 200 McCormick Deering. (IH) If you look close on the castings, you will see the IH emblem. Looks like a rebuilder to me.


----------



## lazyd

Lorin Hammon said:


> Hi Bill I am looking to find a axle hub 4361sc and Bearing 990sc I think. Left hand as standing behind and looking forward. thanks Lorin


Sorry, Lorin, I just saw this today. Did you find a housing and bearing for your spreader?? If not, I have them. Just contact me by email. [email protected] I have New reproductions. I also have lots of other parts for the old ground driven models. I hope we can help.-----Bill


----------



## Fishmannyj

I


lazyd said:


> I have several (80+) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 18---JD model H
> 10--JD model HH 1 working
> 23---JD model L
> 12---JD model K
> 13---JD model R 1 working
> 3---JD model E
> 3---Moline
> 
> This is an updated list 3-14-2020
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices. Thanks-----Bill ----- [email protected]


I have a model k and am looking for a speader chain t bar mine measures 36 1/4 overall width and possibly several feet of chain link for spares. Thanks


----------



## lazyd

I still have Lots of parts for the Ground driven JD spreaders. Contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## Dan Bentley

lazyd said:


> *Feed Cam for model "H"*
> 
> 
> 
> Bob, I am removing the cut off shaft from a feed cam right now. This seems to be the only way I can get them off in one piece. Here is the Bad news.... It is the last one I have available right now. And it is sold. You can call me from time to time as I am buying selling and trading spreaders all the time. Attached is a picture of the last one I have, in the press. Is that the part you need ?? I do have one that is chipped on the edges. It will work and I will sell it cheaper.-----------Bill


Bill,sorry I'm new to the forum and not quite sure if I should open a new convo or if this reply will work... my son got his grandad's old JF model H ground drive spreader. On the way home the "S" shapes spring that "clicks" the ratchet mechanism broke and fell off. What would be the odds you'd have a not rusted through one available? I'd so, $? and it would need shipped to Va... thanks in advance! Dan


----------



## lazyd

Yep, Nice talking to you today Dan. If you ever need parts, the Best way to get ahold of me is email. [email protected] ------------Thanks


----------



## Danom

lazyd said:


> I have several (80+) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 18---JD model H
> 10--JD model HH 1 working
> 23---JD model L
> 12---JD model K
> 13---JD model R 1 working
> 3---JD model E
> 3---Moline
> 
> This is an updated list 3-14-2020
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices. Thanks-----Bill ----- [email protected]


Bill, I picked up a model L and Have not had the chance to get into it but do know I will need parts key 9, and 12, two each for the widespread. That's just for starters. Do you have these?


----------



## BigT

Hi Danom, welcome to the forum.

In case Bill doesn't respond to your post, you can reach him at [email protected]


----------



## lazyd

Danom said:


> Bill, I picked up a model L and Have not had the chance to get into it but do know I will need parts key 9, and 12, two each for the widespread. That's just for starters. Do you have these?


Danom, I should have anything you need for your "L". E-mail me at [email protected] I hope we can help.-----------------Bill


----------



## lazyd

BigT said:


> Hi Danom, welcome to the forum.
> 
> In case Bill doesn't respond to your post, you can reach him at [email protected]


Thanks BigT ! Yes, email works best.


----------



## Renee Bambach

lazyd said:


> I have several (80+) of the old ground drive manure spreaders all the way from working machines to parts machines. Most of them are John Deere but I also have others. Here is a list:
> 18---JD model H
> 10--JD model HH 1 working
> 23---JD model L
> 12---JD model K
> 13---JD model R 1 working
> 3---JD model E
> 3---Moline
> 
> This is an updated list 3-14-2020
> I sell mostly parts but will consider selling complete spreaders as well. E-mail with questions and prices. Thanks-----Bill ----- [email protected]


Hello, I have a JD model L Series 1 that I am needing parts for.


----------



## Chris Ludtke

lazyd said:


> *Feed Cam for model "H"*
> Bob, I am removing the cut off shaft from a feed cam right now. This seems to be the only way I can get them off in one piece. Here is the Bad news.... It is the last one I have available right now. And it is sold. You can call me from time to time as I am buying selling and trading spreaders all the time. Attached is a picture of the last one I have, in the press. Is that the part you need ?? I do have one that is chipped on the edges. It will work and I will sell it cheaper.-----------Bill


I am looking for the feed cam and the cast bearing housing. This is an old post. Just thought that I would see if anyone has the parts.


----------



## kevinc

lazyd
I see that you may have some parts available for a John Deere Model H Manure Spreader.
I have one in use that I have restored. It is a Series 50.
The other day the Chain Tightener Bracket for the Widespread Attachment broke and I am now missing the chain, the arm and the sprocket, and the mounting bracket.
It is somewhere out in my field. The grass is pretty thick so I have not been able to find it yet.
John Deere says none of these parts are available other than the chain. I can get 10' of No. 55 chain from ebay for around 60$.
But, unless I find the parts, this function of the spreader will be out of commission.
Could you please check to see if you have any of these parts.
Key 19B Part No. 4389 SC Bracket for Tightener
Key 15 Part No. 4387 SC Sprocket 7 tooth idler
Key 17 Part No. 4388 SC Arm for Chain Tightener

My phone # is (417) 574-6322 Home, (417) 846-3926 Cell


----------



## BigT

Good morning Kevin, welcome to the forum.

In case Bill doesn't respond to your post, you can reach him at [email protected]


----------



## caliente289.205

Looking for jd h #47 spreader ratchet 5167 sc


----------



## caliente289.205

caliente289.205 said:


> for


Please text


----------



## lazyd

caliente289.205 said:


> Please text


Sorry but I don't text...The BEST way to get ahold of me is by Email. [email protected]. We have that ratchet wheel for your model "H". Please Email Thank You.---------Bill


----------



## MTChas

Hi Bill I recently emailed you looking for part number 8001-c. I failed to mention that it is on a Model LS, Series 51.. please let me know if you received that email. Thanks. Charles


----------



## lazyd

MTChas said:


> Hi Bill I recently emailed you looking for part number 8001-c. I failed to mention that it is on a Model LS, Series 51.. please let me know if you received that email. Thanks. Charles


Yes, I got it but somehow overlooked it. Thank you for emailing, as that is the Best way to contact me. And yes, I do have that part. I have emailed you with the details. Thanks, Bill [email protected]


----------

